# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کسی هس که توچهارماه موفق شده باشه؟؟؟

## APHRODITEVAFA

سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...

----------


## saeed211

تو بشو...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

نه هیچکی نیست تلاش نکنید

----------


## tear_goddess

افشین مقتدا  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## alireza7516

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


سلام دوست عزیز

بستگی به این داره که شما موفقیت رو در چی میدونید؟

اگر منظورتون حتی رشته های پزشکی،دندان و دارو هم باشه باز هم میشه،اما با این تفاوت که باید تمام وجودتون رو برای رسیدن به هدف هماهنگ کنید.یعنی در طول این مدت ناامیدی ممنوع،خستگی ممنوع،تلاش فراوان،انگیزه زیاد،سعی کنید راهی رو برید که جواب بده نه با آزمون و خطا،برنامه ریزی دقیق،توجه به ریزه کاری ها،همراه کردن خانواده با خودتون در این مدت و نکته ی مهم تر بی توجه بودن نسبت به نتیجه و معتقد باشید که خدا نتیجه ی تلاش هاتون رو بهتون هدیه میده.نکته ی آخر و مهترین نکته این که هر روزتون رو فقط برای همون روز بخونید و به فکر اینکه دیروز چطور شد و فردا چه خواهد شد نباشید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## alpey

> نه هیچکی نیست تلاش نکنید


صرف اینکه ناظر بخش هستین دلیل نمیشه به قیمت نبود محتوا تو هر تاپیکی نظر بدین
چیزی که اینجا بهش میگن اسپم

----------


## sajad564

عجب :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Petrichor

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


*
چون نوشتین پایه متوسط میگم ...
اگه از زمانی که این پستو دیدین حتی یه ساعتتونم هدر ندید ... آره میشه . ولی اگه ماه دیگه اومدید و تاپیک زدید با اسم "تو سه ماه میشه موفق شد " نه ! نمیشه !*

----------


## shentia

چرا میشه کار نشد نداره 
ولی باید خیلی تلاش کنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​5ماه مونده

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


سلام

تا زمانی که این دید رو داشته باشید که آیا کسی تونسته یا نتونسته قطعا موفق نمیشوید

یقین داشته باشید با 5 ماه فرصت باقی مانده تا کنکور اگر از همین فردا با جدیت شروع کنین موفق خواهید شد  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​انقد تستای کنکور حل کن انگشتات پینه ببنده بعد برو سر کنکور ببینم سوالی هس نتونی حل کنی...تو مطالب کامل بخونی سوالی بیاد نشه بزنی هیچکس نمیتونه درصد فیزیک ربه یک سال 94 گواه براین موضوعه 75درصد

----------


## sajad564

> سلام
> 
> تا زمانی که این دید رو داشته باشید که آیا کسی تونسته یا نتونسته قطعا موفق نمیشوید
> 
> یقین داشته باشید با 5 ماه فرصت باقی مانده تا کنکور اگر از همین فردا با جدیت شروع کنین موفق خواهید شد 
> 
> موفق باشید


سجاد من فقط با شیمی مشکل دارم(بعلاوه عربی)به نظرت فیل برای چهل درصد کفایت میکنه؟؟شیمی چرا اینطوریه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد من فقط با شیمی مشکل دارم(بعلاوه عربی)به نظرت فیل برای چهل درصد کفایت میکنه؟؟شیمی چرا اینطوریه


فیل کتاب خوبیه ولی به تنهایی فکر نمیکنم بشه باهاش 40 بزنی

در هر صورت برای شیمی با توجه به کنکورهای دو سال پیش باید زیاد تست بزنی تا دستت بیاد و ایضا تیپ تست های مختلف رو بررسی و موشکافی کنی

شیمی کلا یکم نحسه ، منم باهاش یه مشکلاتی دارم  :Yahoo (21):  ، کلا ریاضیا با شیمی کمی تا قسمتی مشکل دارن  :Yahoo (4): 

عربی هم که جز قواعدش چیزی نداره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Chandler Bing

نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم اما به قول مولانا:

کار نیکان را قیاس از خود مگیر
گرچه باشد در نوشتن شیر شیر
آن یکی شیر است اندر بادیه
آن دگر شیر است اندربادیه
آن یکی شیراست کآدم می‌خورد
وآن دگر شیر است کآدم می‌خورد

 مطمئن باش اونایی که تو این زمان موفق شدن واقعا تلاش کردند
 فرق ذهنی و جسمانی یا قدرت خارق العاده ای هم نداشتن 
  اما حاشیه نداشتن ، شب بیداری کشیدن ، از تفریحاتشون زدن ، بیخیال خیلی چیزا شدن 
 سوال اینجاست که تو حاضری این سختیا رو تحمل کنی یا نه؟
 وگرنه کار نشد نداره

----------


## sajad564

> فیل کتاب خوبیه ولی به تنهایی فکر نمیکنم بشه باهاش 40 بزنی
> 
> در هر صورت برای شیمی با توجه به کنکورهای دو سال پیش باید زیاد تست بزنی تا دستت بیاد و ایضا تیپ تست های مختلف رو بررسی و موشکافی کنی
> 
> شیمی کلا یکم نحسه ، منم باهاش یه مشکلاتی دارم  ، کلا ریاضیا با شیمی کمی تا قسمتی مشکل دارن 
> 
> عربی هم که جز قواعدش چیزی نداره


میتونم کتاب دیگه ای هم بخونم ولی کتابا یا خیلی سطحشون از کنکور بالاتره یا خیلی پایین تر...مثلا من فار دارم خیلی جاهاشم خوندم ولی واقعا الکی سخته
موندم چی بخونم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> میتونم کتاب دیگه ای هم بخونم ولی کتابا یا خیلی سطحشون از کنکور بالاتره یا خیلی پایین تر...مثلا من فار دارم خیلی جاهاشم خوندم ولی واقعا الکی سخته
> موندم چی بخونم


چی بگم والا 

تا الان چون شیمی رو تا حدودی خوندی به نظرم برای تست (نه درسنامه) iq رو بگیر و تست هاش رو به معنای واقعی کلمه بخور  :Yahoo (4):  ، من خودم iq رو دارم کتاب خوبیه ، نیمچه درسنامه های مهم و کاربردی هم داره که راهگشاست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خط ویژه بخر

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> افشین مقتدا


اون کیه؟

----------


## sajad564

> ​خط ویژه بخر


برای چی؟

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

بچه ها خواهشا کمکم کنید  مشکلمن برنامه اس من برنامه امو خودم مینویسم وتوتقسیم ساعات مشکل دارم مثلادر روزچن ساعت  برا شیمی بذارم چن ساعت فیزیک وچن ساعت زیست برای عمومیاچطور واینکه فصلایی که خوندموچطوری درروزمرورکنم
 برای هرروزچنتا کتاب بخونم

----------


## fatemeh96

> بچه ها خواهشا کمکم کنید  مشکلمن برنامه اس من برنامه امو خودم مینویسم وتوتقسیم ساعات مشکل دارم مثلادر روزچن ساعت  برا شیمی بذارم چن ساعت فیزیک وچن ساعت زیست برای عمومیاچطور واینکه فصلایی که خوندموچطوری درروزمرورکنم
>  برای هرروزچنتا کتاب بخونم



مهم خوندنه
بیخیال اینا شو

----------


## arisa

عزیزم من نمی دونم والله چون تجره ای ندارم ولی اکثر اونایی که بودن گفتن حداکثر فشار برای خوندشون از الان به بعد بوده چون اکثرا می برن تو این تایم

----------


## arisa

> بچه ها خواهشا کمکم کنید  مشکلمن برنامه اس من برنامه امو خودم مینویسم وتوتقسیم ساعات مشکل دارم مثلادر روزچن ساعت  برا شیمی بذارم چن ساعت فیزیک وچن ساعت زیست برای عمومیاچطور واینکه فصلایی که خوندموچطوری درروزمرورکنم
>  برای هرروزچنتا کتاب بخونم


عزیزم تو صفحات کانونی بچه های که تراز بالایی دارن نحوه خوندنشونو کم و بیش توضیح دادن مثل اقای  @yasintabriz

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> مهم خوندنه
> بیخیال اینا شو


آخه نمیتونم اینجوری برنامه ام بهم میریزه لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> صرف اینکه ناظر بخش هستین دلیل نمیشه به قیمت نبود محتوا تو هر تاپیکی نظر بدین
> چیزی که اینجا بهش میگن اسپم


من به عنوان یه کاربر نظر دادم نه هیچ چیز دیگه . قبلا از این تاپیکا زده شده و خیلی هم بحث شده . کسی که همچین سوالی میپرسه دو حالت داره . یا اینکه نمیخواد درس بخونه و دنبال یکی میگرده نا امیدش کنه . یا تردید و ترس داره نسبت به اینده . در این صورت هم با چیزی که من نوشتم تصمیم گیری نخواهد کرد . اگه کسی قراره با یه حرف نا امید بشه همون بهتر که اصلا وقتش رو هم تلف نکنه . در واقع من کمکشون کردم زود تر تصمیم بگیرن . هرچی که باشه به نفعشونه ...

----------


## Kurosh2576

محمد مصطفی چرختاب مقدم با معدل 13 پارسال از اواخر بهمن شروع کرد از صفر و رتبه 1566 منطقه دو و همچنین بالاترین درصد شیمی کنکور یعنی 93 درصد مال ایشون بود و الان دندان کردستان هستند

----------


## tear_goddess

> محمد مصطفی چرختاب مقدم با معدل 13 پارسال از اواخر بهمن شروع کرد از صفر و رتبه 1566 منطقه دو و همچنین بالاترین درصد شیمی کنکور یعنی 93 درصد مال ایشون بود و الان دندان کردستان هستند


واقعا ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21): |

----------


## tvflower

ببخشید من سوالمو اینجا می پرسم گفتم واسه ی سوال بیخودی تاپیک نزنم حالا سوالم: من برا زیست دوم و سوم و پیش یک الگو دارم حالا ب نظرتون واسه پیش2 بازم الگو بگیرم یا ی دفعه ای ایکیو بگیرم دوستایی که میدونن راهنمایی کنن لطفا؟

----------


## wintergirl

سلام! 
بله یکی از دوستای من از عید به بعدو قشنگ و عالی خوند الانم دارم پزشکی کرمان میخونه! منم  همش دنبال الگو بودم که ببینم از کِی میشه پزشکی اورد تا اینکه روز کنکور رسید! :Yahoo (79):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> محمد مصطفی چرختاب مقدم با معدل 13 پارسال از اواخر بهمن شروع کرد از صفر و رتبه 1566 منطقه دو و همچنین بالاترین درصد شیمی کنکور یعنی 93 درصد مال ایشون بود و الان دندان کردستان هستند


درموردبرنامه شون اطلاعی دارین؟

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> سلام! 
> بله یکی از دوستای من از عید به بعدو قشنگ و عالی خوند الانم دارم پزشکی کرمان میخونه! منم  همش دنبال الگو بودم که ببینم از کِی میشه پزشکی اورد تا اینکه روز کنکور رسید!


برنامه شون چطوری بود؟

----------


## wintergirl

> برنامه شون چطوری بود؟


جزئیات برنامه اش روکه به کسی نگفت ولی بچه ها میگفتن ازعید به بعد مامانش کنارش درس میخونده واسه همین هم نمیذاشته وقتش زیاد تلف بشه و  روزی نزدیک 17-18 ساعت خونده!

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

ولی من تو بودجه بندی دروسم مشکل دارم بازم ممنون

----------


## wintergirl

> ولی من تو بودجه بندی دروسم مشکل دارم بازم ممنون



اگه عقب موندگیات زیاد نیس همراه کانون نیم دوم بخون و نیم اولم خردخرد بینش بگنجون.
مثلا از اول با روزی هر درس عمومی 30 دقیقه یا 40 د قیقه شروع کن. اختصاصی هم همین جوری! یکی از دوستام میگفت اینجوری عقب موندگیاشو جبران کرده. 
ولی خب اگه خیلی عقبی به نظرم این جا کسی نتونه کمکت کنه. بهتره بری پیش یه مشاور.
بهتره ادبیات از عمومیا و زیست و شیمی از اختصاصیا هر روز تو برنامه ات باشه ! ساعتشم هرجور خودت راحتی و تعادل باشه بذار .

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> 4 ساعت زیست
> 3 ساعت شیمی
> 2 ساعت فیزیک 
> 2 ساعت ریاضی
> 2 ساعت عمومی
> البته میتونین ریاضی و فیزیک رو یک درمیان و هر روز یکیشون رو 4 ساعت بخونین


خب 
عمومیاروچطوری بذارم مثلاادبیات عربی زمین زبان چطوری درهفته بخونم ایناهم یک درمیان بذارم؟

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> ادبیات 45 دقیقه
> عربی 30 دقیقه
> دینی و زبان یک روز درمیان 45 دقیقه


ممنون مرور فصلای قبلی روچطوری تواین برنامه جا بدم چن ساعت؟

----------


## mobina__76

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط APHRODITEVAFA


سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


همیشه دنبال یه الگو واسه موفقیت نباش سعی کن یه الگو باشی واسه موفقیت بقیه الان بعد کنکور 96 همه یه الگویی دارن که باورشونم نمیشه همچین چیزی اتفاق افتاده باشه بذار همه اینجوری شن از همین الان شرو کن پر قدرت بخون_

----------


## alpey

> واقعا ؟؟؟ |





> محمد مصطفی چرختاب مقدم با معدل 13 پارسال از اواخر بهمن شروع کرد از صفر و رتبه 1566 منطقه دو و همچنین بالاترین درصد شیمی کنکور یعنی 93 درصد مال ایشون بود و الان دندان کردستان هستند


اقا همین  رو میگی دیگه؟؟

حرکتی که زده و ریاضی رو به کل ول کرده نشون میده که چقدر چغر و بد بدن بوده  :Yahoo (4): 
چیزی که برا کسی که از الان شروع میکنه لازمه
اینکه یه استراتژی مشخص داشته باشه  به استراتژِ یا نقشه ای که داره ایمان داشته باشه و تا اخر بدون توقف تموم تلاشش رو بزاره

----------


## mobina__76

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alpey






اقا همین  رو میگی دیگه؟؟

حرکتی که زده و ریاضی رو به کل ول کرده نشون میده که چقدر چغر و بد بدن بوده 

چیزی که برا کسی که از الان شروع میکنه لازمه
اینکه یه استراتژی مشخص داشته باشه  به استراتژِ یا نقشه ای که داره ایمان داشته باشه و تا اخر بدون توقف تموم تلاشش رو بزاره


به نظرم حرکتش باحال بود اگه ریاضی فقط چندتا مبحث میخوند زیر 1000 میاورد دمش گرم_

----------


## morteza20

> _
> به نظرم حرکتش باحال بود اگه ریاضی فقط چندتا مبحث میخوند زیر 1000 میاورد دمش گرم_


یدونه ماتریس زده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alpey

> واقعا ؟؟؟ |





> _
> به نظرم حرکتش باحال بود اگه ریاضی فقط چندتا مبحث میخوند زیر 1000 میاورد دمش گرم_


اونموقع  درصد شیمیش میرفت زیر سوال و با خطر جدی مواجه میشد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> البته به نظرم تا عید زبان نخونید و دینی رو هر روز 45 دقیقه مطالعه کنید


زبان دوم هس براکنکور؟برامرور زیست چن ساعت از4ساعت زیست وبذارم؟

----------


## morteza20

> زبان دوم هس براکنکور؟برامرور زیست چن ساعت از4ساعت زیست وبذارم؟


بهترین زمان دو ساعت صبح 
دو ساعت قبل خواب
زبان سوم و پیش منبع کنکور هستن

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> بهترین زمان دو ساعت صبح 
> دو ساعت قبل خواب
> زبان سوم و پیش منبع کنکور هستن


ممنون بابت کمکتون یه سوال دیگه برا مرور چند فصل قبلی زیست بایدازکل فصلاچنتا تست بزنم؟

----------


## morteza20

> اقا همین  رو میگی دیگه؟؟
> فایل پیوست 67432
> حرکتی که زده و ریاضی رو به کل ول کرده نشون میده که چقدر چغر و بد بدن بوده 
> چیزی که برا کسی که از الان شروع میکنه لازمه
> اینکه یه استراتژی مشخص داشته باشه  به استراتژِ یا نقشه ای که داره ایمان داشته باشه و تا اخر بدون توقف تموم تلاشش رو بزاره


ایشون میانگین ترازش 6500 هست بعیده که صفر بوده باشه و از بهمن شروع کرده باشه و با برنامه ی کانون هماهنگ باشه (مثلا از همون اول بیاد اسید باز بخونه)

----------


## Kurosh2576

چرختاب مقدم طبق گفته ی خودس اصلا تو درس نبوده .یهو جو درس خوندن میگیره و بکوب میخونه.دیگه تو سایت قلمچی زده خودتون می بینیذ ولی ایکاش روشش رو هم میگفت.کسانی که با شرایط سخت شاهکار میکنند بیشتر مورد توجه قرار میگیرند تا کسانی ک هم امکانات زیاد هم فرصت زیاد داشتند.امسال انجمن نفرات برتر زیادی داشت ولی صفحات تایپک بعضیاشون به ده تا هم نرسید ولی سامان تارمی ک تو زمان کم و شرایط سخت موفق شد ببینید چقدر صفحات. تایپکس بیشتر و مد نظر تره.شاهکار ها وقتی خلق می شوند که زمان محدود باشد

----------


## hamed_habibi

این حرفارو میزنم بعد کنکور خراب میشید رو سرم اما روک بگم بخدا قسم علت پس رفت خیلیاتون داشتن کتابای مختلف پسر خوب دختر خوب اخه مگه تست کنکور از کتابای گاج ای کیو طرح میکنن..چر میری 4جلد الگو میخری بخدا قسم این کتابا فقط جنبه سوداوری داره ..خدایی حیف زیست عمارلو نیست...بقول منتظری طرف میره 8000تا تست ریاضی میزنه بعد کلی نکته الکی ازقضی هیچکدومم تو کنکور نمیاد بعد میگه چی شد چرا قبول نشدم...بقول نادری نژاد هربار تست کنکور بزنی نزدیک ب تفکر طراح میشی...این حرفمو بعدامیفهمید..مثلا جدی فک کردید امثال رستگار از بهمن 200000تا تست زدن رتبه یک شدن نه..مثلا تو احتمال تو هندسه خدایی برید ببنید دیگه بدبختا همش دارن ازسالای اخیر سوال میدن..خدایی فک کردید اشکان هاشمی روتک تک تستای الگو وقت گذاشته؟مگه محمد فاضلی با همون کتاب سطح پایین گاج جامع زیست 85درصد نزده...بخدا قسم تازه فهمیدم چرا یکی از روستا باابی کانون نتیجه میگیره چون طراح سوال میشناسه ازبس تستای کنکور زده...ب جاا اینکه خروار خروار تست بزنید برید بشینید تیپ بندی کنید اینطوری بهترین :Yahoo (12):  نتایج رو میگیرد اقا خانم شاید منم نتیجه نگیرم 96 ولی بخدا حرفام تجربه خیلیاس یاعلی

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

فیل عالیه خدایی...من توازمونها راحت 40رو میزنم
اگه تست زاد بزنم کهمیره بالای 60
یدت رو عوض کن میشه
موفق باشی

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> این حرفارو میزنم بعد کنکور خراب میشید رو سرم اما روک بگم بخدا قسم علت پس رفت خیلیاتون داشتن کتابای مختلف پسر خوب دختر خوب اخه مگه تست کنکور از کتابای گاج ای کیو طرح میکنن..چر میری 4جلد الگو میخری بخدا قسم این کتابا فقط جنبه سوداوری داره ..خدایی حیف زیست عمارلو نیست...بقول منتظری طرف میره 8000تا تست ریاضی میزنه بعد کلی نکته الکی ازقضی هیچکدومم تو کنکور نمیاد بعد میگه چی شد چرا قبول نشدم...بقول نادری نژاد هربار تست کنکور بزنی نزدیک ب تفکر طراح میشی...این حرفمو بعدامیفهمید..مثلا جدی فک کردید امثال رستگار از بهمن 200000تا تست زدن رتبه یک شدن نه..مثلا تو احتمال تو هندسه خدایی برید ببنید دیگه بدبختا همش دارن ازسالای اخیر سوال میدن..خدایی فک کردید اشکان هاشمی روتک تک تستای الگو وقت گذاشته؟مگه محمد فاضلی با همون کتاب سطح پایین گاج جامع زیست 85درصد نزده...بخدا قسم تازه فهمیدم چرا یکی از روستا باابی کانون نتیجه میگیره چون طراح سوال میشناسه ازبس تستای کنکور زده...ب جاا اینکه خروار خروار تست بزنید برید بشینید تیپ بندی کنید اینطوری بهترین نتایج رو میگیرد اقا خانم شاید منم نتیجه نگیرم 96 ولی بخدا حرفام تجربه خیلیاس یاعلی


درموردتیپبندیبگین
لطفا

----------


## morteza20

> درموردتیپبندیبگین
> لطفا


سیزه پیام یولادیم باخین

----------


## sajad564

> sدوست من خونده 40زد رتبه اش 300ولی بنظرم خط ویژه بهتر کار کرده


فقط فیل خوند؟

----------


## nilofar76

*بقول براااادر افشین مقتدا..
مشکل خیلی از کنکوریای ما نداشتن وقت نیست..
     بلکه این هست که نمیتونن از وقتی که دارن درست استفاده کنن

بلهههه میشه...قبلن هم شده..اما یه چیزی..
افشین مقتدا نیمد بپرسه قبلنم شده یانهههه..برگشت گفت من میخام زیر ۳۰۰ بشم..حتی اگه اولین نفررررررباشم..
*

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> *بقول براااادر افشین مقتدا..
> مشکل خیلی از کنکوریای ما نداشتن وقت نیست..
>      بلکه این هست که نمیتونن از وقتی که دارن درست استفاده کنن
> 
> بلهههه میشه...قبلن هم شده..اما یه چیزی..
> افشین مقتدا نیمد بپرسه قبلنم شده یانهههه..برگشت گفت من میخام زیر ۳۰۰ بشم..حتی اگه اولین نفررررررباشم..
> *


آقای افشین مقتدا کاربر این انجمنن؟
میشه آدرس صفحشو بذارین؟

----------


## - Amir -

*شما تلاشتو بکن به حواشی توجه نکن توکل و خدابخواد موفقیت .*

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

بچه ها انگارمنظورم ودرس نگفتم منظورم اینه که اگه کسی توانجمن هس که تواین مدت کم موفق بشه لطفا کمکم کنه وسوالاموجواب بده

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط APHRODITEVAFA


آقای افشین مقتدا کاربر این انجمنن؟
میشه آدرس صفحشو بذارین؟


 @afshin_moghtada*

----------


## khansar

اقا ناموسا از کنکور غول ساختیم قبول دارین؟ توکلی تو بیک سنجش نوشته سوالات مفهومی طرح خواهد شدذ مفهومی به معنای یادگیری به صورت فهمیدنی نه حفظی.کنکور های اخیر خیلی راحت تر از کنکورای دهه 80 هست اگر با روشش خونده بشه و تست های کنکور برای موفقیت کافیه (سینا تهرانی).

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام 

چرا نمیشه ؟

آخه مگه ما میخواییم رتبه برتر شیم که دیر شده باشه؟

بقول آقای @ah.at مگه حتما آیه نازل شده که از مهر یا تابستون شروع به خوندن کرد ؟

حتی تو هفته آخر هم میشه معجزه کرد !و نتیجه رو تا حد قابل توجهی تغییر داد !

البته این مطلب به این معنی نیست که سست بشید و حالا که مطمعن شدیید دیر نشده دوباره دست رو دست بذارید و مثل اون کاربر عزیز که فرمودند تا روز کنکور دنبال این بودم که ببینم از کی میشه پزشکی قبول شد ؟!!!!!!
*
*حالا که میخواهید از بهمن ماه شروع کنید نیازی نیست بشنید تست تالیفی بزنید ،بقول آقای حامد یگانه فقط تستای کنکور رو بزنید و تیپ تست های کنکور رو بشناسید و به کتاب درسی مسلط بشید و سوار بر مفاهیم کتاب درسی باشید!!!

یعنی اینکه از خود مولف کتاب بهتر بدونی که این مطلب برای چی اینجای این کتاب و تو این فصل اومده!


خلاصه اینکه نتیجه گرفتن تو این چند ماه اصلا غیر ممکن نیست* 

زمان داریم ،کافی هم هست !
ولی بدونید که زمان و تایم اضافی دیگه نداریم !
پس سعی کنید بهینه استفاده کنید 

در پناه امام زمان موفق باشید !

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> *سلام 
> 
> چرا نمیشه ؟
> 
> آخه مگه ما میخواییم رتبه برتر شیم که دیر شده باشه؟
> 
> بقول آقای @ah.at مگه حتما آیه نازل شده که از مهر یا تابستون شروع به خوندن کرد ؟
> 
> حتی تو هفته آخر هم میشه معجزه کرد !و نتیجه رو تا حد قابل توجهی تغییر داد !
> ...


ممنون آقاابولفضل

----------


## Fatemehhhh

کسیو نمی شناسم چون یا مصاحبه های رتبه های برتر رو نمیخونم یا اگر هم بخونم دو روز بعد یادم میره 
اما یه نفرُ می شناسم که نیست ... ولی قراره بشه ... 
*اونم تویی*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام باعرض معذرت این آقای چرختاب مقدم که میگید مگه از لاهیجان نبودن؟؟پس چرا توی سایت کانون صفحه شخصیشون نیست؟؟اگه میشه یکی بگه....آخه بالا بچه ها گفتن میانگین ترازش6500بوده پس کجاست صفحه شخصیشون که من نمیبینمش؟؟ممنون

----------


## morteza20

> سلام باعرض معذرت این آقای چرختاب مقدم که میگید مگه از لاهیجان نبودن؟؟پس چرا توی سایت کانون صفحه شخصیشون نیست؟؟اگه میشه یکی بگه....آخه بالا بچه ها گفتن میانگین ترازش6500بوده پس کجاست صفحه شخصیشون که من نمیبینمش؟؟ممنون


توو قسمت کارنامه ها بر اساس رتبه ، هم رتبشو زده هم شهرشو و هم تراز کانونیشو

----------


## hamed_habibi

تست فقط سنجش وکنکور بخدا تستای دهه هشتاد شرف داره ب تالیفی همین کانون ی عده دانشجو کل میندازن کی سوال سخت تر طرح میکنه بعد شماها حاصل لجبازی دوتا طراح احمق رو میرید ازمون میدین ..

----------


## hamed_habibi

​کنکوراسان نیست چون اسون بود همه قبول میشدن اما درس بخونی راحته ولاه راحته

----------


## hamed_habibi

شنیدید مثلا یکی کل سال میشینه گاج جامع دینی میخونه 60 میزنه یکی خط ویژه میخونه 80...چون مثلا طراح سوال نمیاد از جاهای بی ارزش سوال بده ..خدایی یکم منطق داشته باشید از سال 90 تا 95 6دوره کنکوره هنر زبان انسانی ریاضی تجربی داخل خارج جمع کن ببین فقط تو عمومی ها چقدر نمونه داری ازتست کنکور حالا برو سنجش هارم جمع کن بخدا جواب ک نمیده هیچ سوالم میپرسه...جدی برید ببینید چرا هرسال 400هزارنفر میان 5درصد ریاضی میزنن ایا درس نخوندن؟نه خونده ولی بقول منتظری انقد نکات الکی خونده فک کرده نکات واقعی رو بلده بعد تو کنکورم از رو خیلی سبز سوال نمیدن ک از کتاب تستای اخیر سوال میدن مثلا میان نگا میکنن سال 94 فلان تست مسعله شیمی فقط چندنفر درست زدن بعد طراح میفهمه همیچن تستایی چالش برانگیزن میاد باز همونو میده برید ی بار رو تستا تمرکز کنید..امسال تو ترجمخه عربی همش ازرتمارین کتاب کارگاه بود خب چرا میری تست تالیفی میزنی چرااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا؟مثلا میاد تست ترجمه سال 85رو میکنه تست شکل سال 95 انقد ازاینا دیدم..واقعا این جمله مسعودی باید طلا گرفت ک تستای کنکور ب وجود نمیان ازبین نمیرن فقط فقط ازسالی ب سال دیگه منتقل میشن...قوی باشید

----------


## vahidz771

کسی هست که 4 ماه تلاش کرده باشه و به چیزی که میخواد نرسیده باشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
مهم تر از اینکه بقیه چقدر خوندن اینه که تو این مدتی که داری باید به منابع کنکور برسونی خودت رو و اینکه : *برنامه + تلاش* 
از آدمای بدبین که همش فاز منفی هم میدن دوری کن که خیلی رو آدم تاثیر میذارن متاسفانه باقیش با دو مورد قبلی حله  :Y (502): 
موفق باشی .

----------


## hamed_habibi

من خاک برسر نشستم کل سوم دوم الگو زدم الان دیدم ک مثلا چی حالیمه؟هیچی رفتم عمارلو خریدم وبقول دوستم همیشه بهترین راه سخت ترین راه نیست ...تاحالا فک کردید چرا اشکان هاشمی همش تو کانالش ویس میزاره چون ازبس کتابش روهواس باید بیاد تند تند غلطارو درست کنه حالای بدختی تلگرانداره چکارکنه؟نهایتارزوتون پزشکی تهرانه مثلا تومنطقه 3 180 بشین حدودا میتونی بری البته اگه قطب بومی باشی...خببرو بین چی زده چیارو زده...منکه الگو خیلی سبز رو اتیش زدم دیوید ی میبنم بعد تستای کنکور وبعد سنجش همینو بفهمم برام بسه

----------


## ascetic

یکیو میشناسم  ک قراره چهار ماه دیگه مصاحبه بشه باهاش تو انجمن .و همین چندروزه  شروع کرده ب خوندن 
....اسمش بماند  ولی  این  پست رو بیاد داشته باشید تا  مرداد سال اینده

----------


## mehraneh

اگه كسي نيست خودت اولين نفر باش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ata.beheshti

*سلام بعد تقریبا چار پنج روزززززز

استارتر عزیز عطا روبروت وایساده سوالی داری ازش بپرس 

من یکی از اون خوبای کنکور سال 96 ام 

من از مهر شروع کردم ولی دوران دگردیسی کنکوری من اخرای دی این سال بود 

هعی آرزو .... هعیی آرزو ....*

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> *سلام بعد تقریبا چار پنج روزززززز
> 
> استارتر عزیز عطا روبروت وایساده سوالی داری ازش بپرس 
> 
> من یکی از اون خوبای کنکور سال 96 ام 
> 
> من از مهر شروع کردم ولی دوران دگردیسی کنکوری من اخرای دی این سال بود 
> 
> هعی آرزو .... هعیی آرزو ....*


شمابرنامتون  چطوریه؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> شمابرنامتون  چطوریه؟


سوالتون خیلی کلی بود

میشه جز به جز بپرسین؟

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> سوالتون خیلی کلی بود
> 
> میشه جز به جز بپرسین؟


خب 
برای اختصاصیا چن ساعت درروزوقت میذارین؟برنامه ی یه روزتون رو میشه بگین

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خب 
> برای اختصاصیا چن ساعت درروزوقت میذارین؟برنامه ی یه روزتون رو میشه بگین


همه دروس رو هر روز میخونم اینطوری تنوع بالاست

یک چاهارم وقت عمومی و بقیش اختصاصی 

مرور زیاد و شدید در اولویت هست

فعالیت روزانه ثابت توی دروس عربی و زبان و ادبیات دارم ینی مثلا هر روز 30 تا قرابت و ...

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> همه دروس رو هر روز میخونم اینطوری تنوع بالاست
> 
> یک چاهارم وقت عمومی و بقیش اختصاصی 
> 
> مرور زیاد و شدید در اولویت هست
> 
> فعالیت روزانه ثابت توی دروس عربی و زبان و ادبیات دارم ینی مثلا هر روز 30 تا قرابت و ...


درروز چن ساعت برامرورمیذارین؟لغات رو چطوری کارمیکنین چن روز لغت میخونین وچنتا

----------


## ata.beheshti

> درروز چن ساعت برامرورمیذارین؟لغات رو چطوری کارمیکنین چن روز لغت میخونین وچنتا


والا من حجمی میخونم و ساعت مشخص نمیکنم اما وقتی دیدم برنامه درس جدید خوندن سبک شده بر میگردم برای دوره

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> والا من حجمی میخونم و ساعت مشخص نمیکنم اما وقتی دیدم برنامه درس جدید خوندن سبک شده بر میگردم برای دوره


خب حجمی خوندن خوبه یاساعتی؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خب حجمی خوندن خوبه یاساعتی؟


این مورد شدیدا بستگی به خودتون داره باید ببینین با کدوم راحت ترین

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> این مورد شدیدا بستگی به خودتون داره باید ببینین با کدوم راحت ترین


میشه بگین هرروز چنتا کتاب میخونین؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> میشه بگین هرروز چنتا کتاب میخونین؟


خوب کتاب تستای اختصاصی هر درس + زیست

عمومیا زرد عمومی بنظرم برای کار کردن و مرور کافیه

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> خوب کتاب تستای اختصاصی هر درس + زیست
> 
> عمومیا زرد عمومی بنظرم برای کار کردن و مرور کافیه


نه 
برای مرور نه کلی گفتم برنامه ی روزانتون

----------


## ata.beheshti

> نه 
> برای مرور نه کلی گفتم برنامه ی روزانتون


ینی چی چنتا کتاب ؟ میشه روشن تر بپرسین

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> ینی چی چنتا کتاب ؟ میشه روشن تر بپرسین


خب ینی زیست فیزیک شیمی این کتابارومیگم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خب ینی زیست فیزیک شیمی این کتابارومیگم


عرض کردم خدمتتون هر روز سعی من بر اینه که همه درسا رو بخونم اول فیزیک ریاضی میخونم چون باید اول صبی مخ آدم کار کنه بعد شیمی و زیست و بعد عمومی

----------


## nilofar76

> آقای افشین مقتدا کاربر این انجمنن؟
> میشه آدرس صفحشو بذارین؟


afshin_moghtada@

----------


## vahidz771

> عرض کردم خدمتتون هر روز سعی من بر اینه که همه درسا رو بخونم اول فیزیک ریاضی میخونم چون باید اول صبی مخ آدم کار کنه بعد شیمی و زیست و بعد عمومی


اقا ببخشید شاید جاش نباشه ولی انگار سال سومی هست که کنکور میدین !
سربازی بعد سال دوم باید رفت ! چطوری شده که سال سومو میخواید کنکور بدین ؟  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mogtaba55


اقا همین الان وحی اومد قال رسول الله .هر که از بهمن یا اسفند شروع کندو درس بخوند منا اهل بیت و گفت تو بهشت یه در برا شون درست کردم و جهنم رو براشون حروم کردیم حالا درس نخونید بزارید برا بعد از عید تا از اهل بیت نباشید


تکبیییییییییییر!*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> اقا ببخشید شاید جاش نباشه ولی انگار سال سومی هست که کنکور میدین !
> سربازی بعد سال دوم باید رفت ! چطوری شده که سال سومو میخواید کنکور بدین ؟


پیام نور

----------


## Egotist

مورد داشتیم طرف فقط 3 ماه دنبال یکی میگشته ک ببینه تو 4 ماه ب کنکور موفق شده یا نه

#جدی

----------


## Masoume

قریب بر 100 تا تاپیک این مایه داریم... برید اونا رو بخونید... همه ی انجمن شده همین :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Ali77

> پیام نور


يه سوال
من اولين سالمه پشت كنكورم،امسال براى ثبتنام براى احتياط يه كارت اعتبارى پيام نورم  بخرم كدشو موقع ثبتنام بزنم
حله ديگه؟خداى نكرده اگه قبول نشدم ميتونم تابستون پيام نور انتخاب رشته كنم؟

----------


## Skyfalll

چرا همش دنبال نمونه اید؟

----------


## Skyfalll

با این حال نمونه ها بسیار اند

----------


## shima1996

🎓سلام دوست من:

بیا از امروز برای خودت شرط گذاری کن✅: 
 ذهن ما وعده های طولانی مدت را نپذیرفته و به سختی برای آن برنامه ریزی می کند . مثلا کسی که می گوید " دیگر از فردا توپ درس میخوانم " نمی تواند از ذهن خود توقع برنامه ریزی برای رسیدن به چنین مقصودی را داشته باشد.

پس چه بهتر که ذهنمان را با تصمیمات خودهمسو کنیم تا نتیجه ی بهتری به دست آید، به همین منظور ما شرط های کوتاه مدت یک روزه با خود می گذاریم ، 
مثلا من " امروز" برای فلان درسی که توش ضعف اساسی دارم 1ساعت بیشتر وقت میگذارم. به همین ترتیب می توانیم موارد دیگری را نیز به شرط گذاری روزانه خود اضافه کنیم.

به طور مثال :

" امروز سر کلاس با دقت به حرف های اساتیدم گوش می دهم."

" امروز از روزهای پیش 100تا تست بیشتر میزنم."

"امروز به برنامه ریزی خودم پایبندم."

" امروز درسی رو که شروع نکرده بودم رو استارت میزنم."

و....

دقت کنید که شرط ها برای 📍همان روز📍 است . یعنی به ذهن خود بگویید " همین امروز این موارد را رعایت کن نه تا آخر عمر" بهمین ترتیب اگر در روزهای دیگر هم به همین ترتیب پیش برویم می توانیم به تدریج تغییراتی مهم را در خود به وجود آوریم🏆. 

موقع درس خوندن:

1⃣ خودت رو از منع قبلی و بعدی برحذر دار
(تمام درگیری های گذشته و فکر آینده)

2⃣وقتی با جزوه ای در طرف میشی فکر کن دیگه این جزوه رو تا مدتها نخواهی داشت.

3⃣وقتی مشغول خواندن درسی هستی به فکر بازه های بعدی آن درس در طول هفته نباش.

4⃣هر درسی را میخوانی فکر کن فردا امتحانش را داری جدا اگر چنین بود با همین سبک و سیاق میخواندی؟

🔑متوسط خوندن برای کنکور
                                         =
        هیچی نخواندن🔑

#م_خانی , مشاور و مدرس کنکور

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

چرا همش دنبال نمونه اید؟گفتم که فقط برای سوال  پرسیدن

----------


## m a h s a

> يه سوال
> من اولين سالمه پشت كنكورم،امسال براى ثبتنام براى احتياط يه كارت اعتبارى پيام نورم  بخرم كدشو موقع ثبتنام بزنم
> حله ديگه؟خداى نكرده اگه قبول نشدم ميتونم تابستون پيام نور انتخاب رشته كنم؟


نیازی نیست از حالا بخری بعد از اعلام نتایج هم اگر تصمیم به ثبت نام نام داشتی مشکلی نیست میتونی اون موقع بگیری

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط APHRODITEVAFA


چرا همش دنبال نمونه اید؟گفتم که فقط برای سوال  پرسیدن 


من 3 تا چیز بگم :
.
.
1- واسه تمام درسا هر کتاب کمک آموزشی که داری اول تمام کتاب رو بخون ولی تست ها رو دو تا در میون بزن.یعنی یک سومه تست ها رو...)اگه کتاب خودش تست ها رو علامتدار کرده بود همونا رو بزن(.......بعد اگه وقت کردی یک سومه تست های دیگه رو بزن ..بعد اگه بازم وقت کردی یک سوم آخری رو رو هم بزن........)تست هایی که غلط زدی رو حواست باشه حداقل یک بار دیگه حل کنی).................اگه فقط وقت کنی یک سومه تست ها رو حل کنی واسه تمام درسا میتونی به درصد 50 برسی....چون 60% درصد سوالا واقعا آسون هستن .....شاید فقط 20% سوالات یه درس در حد مرگ باشه
.
.
.2-هر فصلی رو که خوندی .اصلا ولش نکن.مثلا اگه فصل مغناطیس رو خوندی وقتی فصل بعدیش رو خوندی دوباره برگرد بخونش.....باید اینقدر مرورش کنی که مثل جدول ضرب حفظت بشه
.
.
.3-اگه از الان میخوای شروع کنی باید ساعت مطالعت حداقل 15 تا باشه......فرصت آزمون و خطا هم نداری.....باید تا آخر راه رو دقیق و درست بری......یعنی تو این 5 ماه باید پودر بشی.*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> يه سوال
> من اولين سالمه پشت كنكورم،امسال براى ثبتنام براى احتياط يه كارت اعتبارى پيام نورم  بخرم كدشو موقع ثبتنام بزنم
> حله ديگه؟خداى نكرده اگه قبول نشدم ميتونم تابستون پيام نور انتخاب رشته كنم؟


اره میتونی هم الان بخری هم موقع انتخاب رشته

امسال کارو تموم کن بخدا کنکور فرسایشی می....نه تو اعصاب آدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

یه سوال

من فیزیک رو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

گاج نقره ای خوب توضیح نداده کتابی نیست مثل ریاضی خیلی سبز مفهوم رو به ادم حالی کنه؟؟

جزوه معلم هم دارم ولی خوب خیلی طولانی هست

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> یه سوال
> 
> من فیزیک رو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> گاج نقره ای خوب توضیح نداده کتابی نیست مثل ریاضی خیلی سبز مفهوم رو به ادم حالی کنه؟؟
> 
> جزوه معلم هم دارم ولی خوب خیلی طولانی هست


من 
ازاین سایت فیلمای فیزیک رومیبینمآموزش فیزیک و ریاضی - در لپ کلام خیلی خوبه اگه خواستی نگاکن کتابامفیدنیستن زیادالبته برامن اینجوربوده

----------


## aidaa

> یه سوال
> 
> من فیزیک رو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> گاج نقره ای خوب توضیح نداده کتابی نیست مثل ریاضی خیلی سبز مفهوم رو به ادم حالی کنه؟؟
> 
> جزوه معلم هم دارم ولی خوب خیلی طولانی هست


  نشر الگو هم خوب توضیح داده ولی یکم سطحش بالاس

----------


## unlucky

> به نظرم مصاحبه زیر رو بخونین تا باور کنین که واقعا میشه تو چهار ماه موفق شد
> 
> گفتگو با رتبه تک رقمی کنکور/فقط 4ماه درس خواندم


.
این رشتش هنره عزیزم

----------


## alpey

> .
> این رشتش هنره عزیزم


گویا دقایقی پیش در برنامه گزینه 4 که در شبکه چهار از طرف ونوس پخش میشود شخصی از رشته تجربی معرفی شده که توانسته بعد از 6 سال دوری از درس فقط با 5 ماه سال گذشته پزشکی دولتی قبول شود ...
این اطلاعات توسط خاله گرام به بنده منتقل شده و علارغم واقعی بودن آن و پذیرش 100 درصدی ان توسط ایینجانب دنبال پیدا کردن برنامه مذکور از روی نت و دیدن ان برای فهمیدن موارد دیگر گفته شده در این مورد می باشم...
لازم به ذکر است که که از شبکه 1 از ساعت 19:30 برنامه دیگری از ونوس پخش خواهد شد که یحتمل این موضوع در ان تکرار خواهد شد
شایان به تاکیید است که این متن صرفا اطلاع رسانی بوده و هدف هیچ تبلیغی برای هیچ موسسه نیست .این توضیح بدان دلیل ارایه شد که در انجمن گه گاهی افرادی پیدا میشود که به همه چیز مشکوک هستند  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lovelife

> به نظرم مصاحبه زیر رو بخونین تا باور کنین که واقعا میشه تو چهار ماه موفق شد
> 
> گفتگو با رتبه تک رقمی کنکور/فقط 4ماه درس خواندم


بیشتر ناامید کرد منو یعنی عمومیارو چهار ماه طول کشیده تا ببنده؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

شما اولین نفر باش  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## alpey

بعد اینهمه صفحه که اومد جلو و n تا صفحه مشابه تو n تا تاپیک مشابه فکر کنم دیگه جواب خیلی از سوال ها داده شده باشه ولی یه مورد بهش کم توجهی شده 
و اونم اینکه باید به کارتون ایمان داشته باشین تا موفق بشین...بزار بهتر بگم...برا اینکه بدونی تو این مدت میشه موفق شد یا نه باید با خودت خلوت کنی
باید به صدای درونت گوش بدی 

پ.ن:عکس صرفا برای بخاطر سپردن و فهم بیشتر موضوع است  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad_7676

> بعد اینهمه صفحه که اومد جلو و n تا صفحه مشابه تو n تا تاپیک مشابه فکر کنم دیگه جواب خیلی از سوال ها داده شده باشه ولی یه مورد بهش کم توجهی شده 
> و اونم اینکه باید به کارتون ایمان داشته باشین تا موفق بشین...بزار بهتر بگم...برا اینکه بدونی تو این مدت میشه موفق شد یا نه باید با خودت خلوت کنی
> باید به صدای درونت گوش بدی 
> 
> پ.ن:عکس صرفا برای بخاطر سپردن و فهم بیشتر موضوع است


تحلیلت با عکس تو حلقم داداش خخخخ

فرستاده شده از K015ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## unlucky

> گویا دقایقی پیش در برنامه گزینه 4 که در شبکه چهار از طرف ونوس پخش میشود شخصی از رشته تجربی معرفی شده که توانسته بعد از 6 سال دوری از درس فقط با 5 ماه سال گذشته پزشکی دولتی قبول شود ...
> این اطلاعات توسط خاله گرام به بنده منتقل شده و علارغم واقعی بودن آن و پذیرش 100 درصدی ان توسط ایینجانب دنبال پیدا کردن برنامه مذکور از روی نت و دیدن ان برای فهمیدن موارد دیگر گفته شده در این مورد می باشم...
> لازم به ذکر است که که از شبکه 1 از ساعت 19:30 برنامه دیگری از ونوس پخش خواهد شد که یحتمل این موضوع در ان تکرار خواهد شد
> شایان به تاکیید است که این متن صرفا اطلاع رسانی بوده و هدف هیچ تبلیغی برای هیچ موسسه نیست .این توضیح بدان دلیل ارایه شد که در انجمن گه گاهی افرادی پیدا میشود که به همه چیز مشکوک هستند


و لازم به ذکره که بنده فقط اطلاع رسانی کردم که ایشون رشتشون هنر بوده :Yahoo (4): 
حرف شما کاملا درسته
اما
توی تجربی با 5 ماه خوندن رتبه تک رقمی احتمالش در حد صفره ( هر چیزی احتمال داره )
 :Yahoo (22): 

چون توی کل کشور حدااااقل 9 نفر رو داریم که واااقعا 3 ساله دارن تلاش میکنن

کسانی که زحمت کشیدن

خیلیا میگن من خوب درس بخونم این 5 ماهو باید نتیجه عالی بگیرم
خدا عدالت داره و فلان

اما همینجا به این دوستان بگم که :  اگه قرار باشه شما با 5 ماه تلاش جای کسی رو که 3 ساله زحمت کشیده بگیری
در واقع همون عدالتی که داریم ازش حرف میزنیم زیر سوال میره

اگر همین 5 ماهو کسی عااالی بخونه
نتیجشو میگیره  ( اما در حد همون 5 ماه )
البته بازم لازم به ذکره که خیییلیا حتی 1 ماه هم نمیخونن :Yahoo (4): 
و کسی که 5 ماه میخونه از خیلیا جلو تره

اما مسلما بین این افرادی که تلاش کردند
حق کسی که 5 ماه درس میخونه رتبه 1 رقمی نیست

البته بازم میگم. بحث من توی تجربیه
توی هنر بحث فرق میکنه . رقابت کمتره
ایشون تونسته با 5 ماه خوندن رتبه 1 رقمی بیاره
اما توی تجربی چنین چیزی احتمالش بسیار بسیار کمه

حتی رتبه 1 کنکور 95 هم
درسته 7 ماه خونده
درسته رشتش ریاضی بوده

اما : ریاضی و فیزیکشو در حد دانشگاه بلد بوده
درس های عمومی رو بازم توی دانشگاه خونده
و سال 91 هم توی کنکور ریاضی رتبه 1 رقمی شده بود
ایشون تلاش خودش رو کرده
و شاید حتی با یک مرور درس های قبلش هم توی ذهنش اومده
در کل نتیجه کنکور قبلیش نشون دهنده تلاشش هست 

به هر حال امیدوارم همگی موفق باشین
نه تنها توی کنکور بلکه توی همه زندگی :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## hamed_habibi

بابا مگه قراره تک رقمی بشید اخه؟تو منطقه 3 200هم بشین بومی باشی تهران قبولی..یکی عین من 600 یا500بشه ب دندون بهشتی میرسه...توروخدا انقد سخت نگیرید

----------


## unlucky

> بابا مگه قراره تک رقمی بشید اخه؟تو منطقه 3 200هم بشین بومی باشی تهران قبولی..یکی عین من 600 یا500بشه ب دندون بهشتی میرسه...توروخدا انقد سخت نگیرید


.
میدونم داداش :Yahoo (21): 

من کلا گفتم

اخه اون شخصی نوشته بودن رتبه تک رقمیه رشتش هنر بوده
و توی تجربی چنین چیزی اتفاق نمی افته
که با 5 ماه خوندن رتبه تک رقمی شد

حرف تو ام درسته
کاری به رتبه های 3 رقمی و 4 رقمی ندارم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بابا مگه قراره تک رقمی بشید اخه؟تو منطقه 3 200هم بشین بومی باشی تهران قبولی..یکی عین من 600 یا500بشه ب دندون بهشتی میرسه...توروخدا انقد سخت نگیرید


چرا تو منطقه یک زیر 30 هم بیاری و پسر باشی تهران نمیتونی بیاری ؟ :Yahoo (77):  ای بابا

----------


## _YALDA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata.beheshti


چرا تو منطقه یک زیر 30 هم بیاری و پسر باشی تهران نمیتونی بیاری ؟ ای بابا


سلام
یکی از آشناها که امسال از پیام نور مرخصی گرفته و میخواد برای سال سوم  کنکور بده کد45 که مخصوص نظام وظیفست رو نمیدونه چی بزنه شما میتونی بهش  کمک کنی؟*

----------


## n.z

​اره میشه

----------


## n.z

میشه.....تو رو نمیدونم....نمیدونمم که قبل از ما کسی بوده یا نه ولی مطمئنم که بوده...اگرم نبوده اینو مطمئنم که میخوام بشم اولینش....خیلی بده که حتی دیگه خانوادممم به حرفام اعتماد ندارن...تا امروز فقط نشستم و حرف از خوندن و از شنبه بکوب شروع کردن گفتم...از رویاهایی گفتم که برای رسیدن بهشون کوچکترین قدمی هم برنداشتم....ولی امروز دکمه ی استاپ  زندگی مزخرفم و میزنم و یه فولدر دیگه پلی می کنم....کسی که با خودم خیلی فرق داره...انجامش میدم چون بهم برخورد وقتی فهمیدم وقتی از ارزوهام میگم مامانم می خنده...دوستام می خندن و میگن باز تو رفتی تو نخ یه چیز دیگه؟..باز متحول شدی؟...دوباره کی و دیدی؟....می جنگم براش...حتی اگه چهار ماه وقت داشته باشم از کوچکترین تلاشی نمیزنم...کور میشم...کر میشم....قید دوستامو میزنم....ولی نمیزارم یه دست انداز از سرعتم کم کنه...تو هم بجنگ براش....نپرس میشه یا نه...بگو من کاری می کنم بشه....خدا که اماده اس واسه کمک کردن به بنده اش...پس چرا من دستش و پس بزنم؟من که می دونم وقتی شروع کنم به پرواز خدا تا میتونه می برتم بالا....پس چرا شروععش نکنم؟چرا دستش و نگیرم؟چرا به جای ادماش به خودش اعتماد نکنم ؟...شروع کن دوست من..مثل من...نزار بهت بخندن

----------


## hamed_habibi

بومی گزینیه امسال رفتم بعد انتخاب رشته سنجش واسه تاثیر معدل دیدم یکی اومده شاکی رتبه 200خوردایی منطقه بود قضیه این بود ک دوستش از تهران بارتبه فک کنم 450تهران دندون اورده بود این بنده خدا نیاورده بود بعد حتی یکی ازمشاورای عالی اومد گفت مایان کارو کردیم ک همه نزدیک خانوادشون باشن چرا باید ی دختر 18 ساله از شهرکوچیک بیاد تهران جوگیر بشه وب جا درس دنبال عمل زیبایی هزارتا چیز باشه؟بعد پدراون پسره هم دیگه هیچی نگفت اره داداش دلیلش اینه ولی خب زیر 100کشوری دیگه هرجا بزنه قبوله

----------


## ehsan-en1

*ولی خداییش ظلمه که 1mادم یه برنامه درست و حسابی تو TVنداشته باشن و در عوض کلی برنامه مخرب و اعصاب خرد کن بذارن تا همون نصف نیمه ارامشی هم که دارن از بین ببرن و رو تک تک سلول های عصبیشون راه برن.
دو سه تا از این برنامه ها رو که دیدم واقعا حیرت کردم خیلی درست و حسابی مغز و بچه ها رو میکنن تو قوطی و بهشون القا میکنن تنها راه حل موفقیتت خرید dvdهای ماست یعنی تک به تک کاراشون و مهمون دعوت کردناشون و همچنین سوال و پاسخ هاشون مهندسی شده است.
پ.ن:نمیدونم چرا هیچکی اعتراض نمیکنه
پ.ن:پست پیرو صحبت دوستان در مورد برنامهtvاست
#عدالت
*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


بومی گزینیه امسال رفتم بعد انتخاب رشته سنجش واسه تاثیر معدل دیدم یکی اومده شاکی رتبه 200خوردایی منطقه بود قضیه این بود ک دوستش از تهران بارتبه فک کنم 450تهران دندون اورده بود این بنده خدا نیاورده بود بعد حتی یکی ازمشاورای عالی اومد گفت مایان کارو کردیم ک همه نزدیک خانوادشون باشن چرا باید ی دختر 18 ساله از شهرکوچیک بیاد تهران جوگیر بشه وب جا درس دنبال عمل زیبایی هزارتا چیز باشه؟بعد پدراون پسره هم دیگه هیچی نگفت اره داداش دلیلش اینه ولی خب زیر 100کشوری دیگه هرجا بزنه قبوله 


این قانون واقعا مسخرست از 2 لحاظ مهم :
.
1-سطح دانشگاه های تهران خیلی خیلی از دانشگاه 
های دیگه بهتره و این در صورتی خوب بود که هر منطقه دانشگاه هایی در سطح تهران داشته باشه
.
.
.
2--هر کسی باید استقلال از خونوادش پیدا کنه....و دانشگاه فرصت خیلی خوبیه.....به خاط همین وابستگیه  که کشور پیشرفت نمیکنه.....تو آمریکا بعد 18 سالگی هر کسی کاملا مستقل میشه....دختر و پسر هم نداره......*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اره بیخوده ولی واسه ایران کاملا باخوده...میدونه چرا؟چون من دیدم کسایی ک ازخودشون دراومدن نمونهش یکی ازهمین دخترای رتبه برتر 94 ک ازشهرستان بود بخدا دیدمش نشناختم نیم کیلو ارایش داشت..اصن انگار ن انگار دنبال درسه..اتفاقا واسه ایران این یع فاجعه س ازخانواده دور بودن..برای مثال شما تو شهرستان شاید جرعت نکنی خیلی کارا کنی چون شهر کوچیک همه میشناسن همو ولی تهران ک دیگه دریاس

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


​اره بیخوده ولی واسه ایران کاملا باخوده...میدونه چرا؟چون من دیدم کسایی ک ازخودشون دراومدن نمونهش یکی ازهمین دخترای رتبه برتر 94 ک ازشهرستان بود بخدا دیدمش نشناختم نیم کیلو ارایش داشت..اصن انگار ن انگار دنبال درسه..اتفاقا واسه ایران این یع فاجعه س ازخانواده دور بودن..برای مثال شما تو شهرستان شاید جرعت نکنی خیلی کارا کنی چون شهر کوچیک همه میشناسن همو ولی تهران ک دیگه دریاس


مگه یه کیلو آرایش چشه؟.......اصلن هر کس مسول خودشه.....هر کاری بخواد بکنه...)این چیزا به معنی دنبال درس نبودن نیست)......تازه اگه دنبال درسم نباشه فوقش از دانشگاه اخراج میشه
.
.اینا مشکل ندارن......مشکل از فرهنگ و دین خراب مایه
.*

----------


## hamed_habibi

این ناب هنجاریای جامعه همش از سر هدف گرفتن دختراس یعنی تهاجم فرهنگی ک رخ داده پسر خوب ی سر برو تو جامعه ببین چ خبره 10سال 5سال دیگه وقت ازدواجت بشه میفهمی داره چ بلایی سر ایران ایرانی میاد..ولی درکل حرفتو قبول دارم ارایش بد نیست اماشما نمیتونی تو کشتی بشینی زیر خودتو سوراخ کنی بگی ربطی ب کسی نداره ...حجابم همینه

----------


## a999

> این ناب هنجاریای جامعه همش از سر هدف گرفتن دختراس یعنی تهاجم فرهنگی ک رخ داده پسر خوب ی سر برو تو جامعه ببین چ خبره 10سال 5سال دیگه وقت ازدواجت بشه میفهمی داره چ بلایی سر ایران ایرانی میاد..ولی درکل حرفتو قبول دارم ارایش بد نیست اماشما نمیتونی تو کشتی بشینی زیر خودتو سوراخ کنی بگی ربطی ب کسی نداره ...حجابم همینه


ببخشید
مگ بومی پذیری سال ۹۴ برداشته نشد؟
پارسالم ک نبود رشته های تاپ
امسال باز گذاشتن؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بومی گزینی همیشه هست

----------


## khansar

بعضی هامون دیگ از منفی بافی گند کارو در اووردیم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4): .اون دوستی که میگه تک رقمی هنر اسون تره تجربی باید خدمتش عرض کنم که سخت ترین کنکور ایران کنکوره هنره نه تجربی .کنکور هنر هیچ منبع مشخصی رو سازمان سنجش اعلام نمیکنه .رستگار رحمانی با اون مخ بودنش 40 هنر شد

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *
> 
> سلام
> یکی از آشناها که امسال از پیام نور مرخصی گرفته و میخواد برای سال سوم  کنکور بده کد45 که مخصوص نظام وظیفست رو نمیدونه چی بزنه شما میتونی بهش  کمک کنی؟*


سلام مشکل منم هست

----------


## Miss.Dr

خسته نشدین از شمردن ماه ها و روزها و هفته ها؟!
تو سرم همش میپیچه 11 ماه 10 ماه ... 5 ماه 4 ماه...یکم بعد 3 ماه...
30 هفته...20 هفته...10 هفته...
100روز...80 روز...50 روز...
حود درس خوندن بهتر از فکر بهشه!
امتحان کنید.
مرسی اه!

----------


## unlucky

> بعضی هامون دیگ از منفی بافی گند کارو در اووردیم.اون دوستی که میگه تک رقمی هنر اسون تره تجربی باید خدمتش عرض کنم که سخت ترین کنکور ایران کنکوره هنره نه تجربی .کنکور هنر هیچ منبع مشخصی رو سازمان سنجش اعلام نمیکنه .رستگار رحمانی با اون مخ بودنش 40 هنر شد


.
چه ربطی داشت ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
دقیقا چه ربطی به رستگار رحمانی داشت ؟
رستگار رحمانی وقتشو روی هدفش که تجربیه گزاشت
دلیل نمیشه چون درسای تجربیشو خونده هنرشم خوب باشه

1 رقمی شدن توی هنر راحت تر از تجربیه ؟

ما کسی رو میشناسیم که با 5 ماه خوندن تونسته تک رقمیه هنر شه

تو کسی رو میشناسی با 5 ماه خوندن تک رقمیه تجربی شده باشه ؟

یه نمونه نام ببر :/

به جز کسانی که از دانشگاه میان
مثل رتبه 1 95
چون چنین افرادی هم دروس عمومی رو توی دانشگاه میخونن
هم دروس اختصاصیشون قوی تر میشه توی رشته مورد نظر

رستگار رحمانی هم اگه یه تحقیق در موردش بکنی و الکی در موردش حرف نزنی

توی دوران سربازیش هم حتی درس میخونده
درسته از کنکور دور بوده
ولی از درس خوندن قافل نبوده

شما تعداد رقبای تجربی رو نگا کن
بعد مال هنرو نگا کن

چی میگی عزیزم ؟

مگه نمیگی تجربی اسون تره ؟

شما بخون این 5 ماهو بعدش تک رقمی بیار
تک رقمی اوردی هرچی خواستی بت میدم :Yahoo (4): 

اصن روی چه حسابی میگی کنکور هنر سخت ترین کنکوره؟
معیار سنجش شما از سخت و اسون چیه ؟
یه حرفی بزن بگنجه گلم :Yahoo (1): 

همونطور که پست قبلی هم گفتم

اگه قرار باشه شما با 5 ماه خوندن جای کسی رو بگیری که 3 ساله داره میخونه
ینی نظام قانون مندی طبیعتو عدالت خدا و ...  زیر سوال بردی

بخون ببینم چه میکنی :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ThinkeR

:Y (506): 
من اصلا این حرفو قبول ندارم که بعضی ها میگن اگه یکی با5ماه موفق شه عدالت خدازیرسوال میره! :Yahoo (77): 
آخه این چه حرفیه دوستان!؟
یه دختر تو مدرسمون بود که همزمان با چندتاپسردوست بود :Yahoo (21): معدلشم همیشه بالای19.50بود یکی دیگه هم بود که اینقدر میخوند عینکی شد درواقع خوابش رو میزاشت تو کلاس زمانهای تفریح!همش درحال خوندن بود ولی اونم معدلش تو همین رنج بود.
خب آیا الان عدالت خدا زیر سوال رفته؟!؟
منم که شاخ کلاس بودم :Yahoo (4): نه افراطی میخوندم نه تفریطی،مفرطی بودم :Yahoo (4): 
کلاس زبان و ورزش وتفریح داشتم درسمم میخوندم اولم میشدم :Yahoo (15): (البته این زمان دبیرستان بود :/)
به خدا همش بستگی به خودتون داره.
یکی هست یکسال روزی1ساعت عربی میخونه اخرشم50میزنه ولی یکی میاد تو دوهفته باروزی5ساعت کل عربی رو جمع میکنه آخرم80میزنه.
این دیگه بسته به خلاقیت طرف توی روش خوندنش و شناختی که از خودش داره واسه مطالعه و برنامه ریزیش و باعشق خوندنش وتلاش وپشتکارش داره.
بارها گفتم بازم میگم اراده انسان چیزی نیست که بشه دستش انداخت.
تاحالاهزاران نفر با قدرت اراده و انگیزه تونستن حقیقت های علمی رو زیر سوال ببرن.
دنبال بهونه نباشید واسه شکست.
همیشه بهانه ای برای آغاز نکردن(دیرآغازکردن)هست،پس بی بهانه آغاز کنید.
هم من میدونم هم شما که اگه کسی همت کنه و مصمم باشه وواقعا با دل و جون بخونه حتما میتونه به نهایت کنکور برسه.حتی توی3ماه.
هرچیز که دل به آن گراید☆چون جهد کنی به دستت آید.
اینم میدونیم که مثالهای زیادی بودن که با وجود زمان کم تونستن به موفقیت برسن.نمونش تو همین انجمن زیاده.
ولی متاسفانه نمیدونم چرا یه عده حرف اونایی که تونستن تو زمان کم به موفقیت برسن(مثل آقای افشین مقتدا) رو قبول ندارن و همچنین حرف کسایی که میگن ماروزی 4_7ساعت خوندیم وتک شدیم(مثل آقای علیرضاآروین).
هرچیزی رو که از ته قلب بخواید و از جونتون واسش مایه بزارید بهش میرسید.
غیرممکن غیرممکنه.
همه چیز به طرز تفکر تو بستگی داره اگه میگی میشه پس حتمامیشه اگه میگی نمیشه پس حتمانمیشه.
این جهان کوه است و فعل ما ندا☆از نداها سوی ما آید صدا
پیش چشمت داشتی شیشه کبود☆لاجرم عالم کبودت می نمود
اگر گویی که بتوانی قدم در نه که بتوانی☆وگر گویی که نتوانی برو بنشین که نتوانی
منتظر دگرگون شدن نباشید خودتون باید خودتونو تغییر بدید.منتظر شرایط ایده آل نباشید خودتون باید همچین شرایطی بسازید.
از مشکلات زندگیتون انگیزه بگیرید!
انگیزه جنگیدن برای رسیدن.
ای نامه ی اسرار الهی که تویی☆وی آینه ی جمال شاهی که تویی
بیرون ز تو نیست هرچه در عالم هست☆از خود بطلب هرآنچه خواهی که تویی

من نمیتونم طرز تفکر کسی رو تغییر بدم در واقع قدرت همچین کاری رو ندارم ولی اینارو گفتم واسه اهلش.واسه کسی که به هردلیلی الان از خودش راضی نیست یاکم خونده یا اصلا نخونده و...
اینارو گفتم که این دسته اگه میخوان تغییر کنن باید نسبت به موج های منفی کور و کر شن.
دعاهایم چه درگیرند فردا☆همه غم ها به زنجیرند فردا
برای لحظه ای خورشید بودن☆مهان تصمیم میگیرند فردا
خدایا عاشقی را ماندنی کن☆عزیزان تحت تاثیرند فردا
تمام خواب های خوب دیشب☆خبر دارم که تعبیرند فردا
کبوترها اگر آماده بودند☆نهانی بوسه میگیرند فردا
و آن آغاز های تلخ و تنها☆لطافت های تقدیرند فردا
حتی اگه کسی نبوده شما سعی کنید اولین نفر باشید.درحالیکه که مثالهای زیادی هستن که تونستن تو همین انجمن هم کم نبودن.
کسی که واقعا مصمم باشه واسه هدفش دیگه بهونه نمیاره که آقا اون رشتش ریاضی بوده یا اون پایش قوی بوده یا اون دیوار خونشون صورتی بوده!و...
بالاهم گفتم که بهونه واسه نتونستن زیاده من خودم میتونم یه لیست بنویسم از چیزایی که مانع میشن من کنکور96پزشکی قبول شم ولی من از رو این مانع ها میپرم.
اگه قبول ندارید که میشه از صفرتوی5ماه موفق شد بنده رو به خاطر بسپارید.
من مطمئنم کنکور96که دومین و آخرین کنکور بنده هستش پزشکی قبولم.
چندوقت پیشم خواستم برم روپوش سفید و گوشی پزشکی و...بگیرم که گفتم بزارم بعدکنکور کیفش بیشتره.من مدت کمیه که شروع کردم و چیز زیادی نخوندم چون جدی شروع نکردم و ساعت مطالعم پایینه ولی چندوقت دیگه جدی شروع میکنم و کنکورمو میترکونم.
الهه جون خواهری خودم این همه رو فقط به عشق خودت نوشتم :Yahoo (11): 
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکی هرچند خیلی کوچیک کرده باشم^_^.

----------


## Skyfalll

> *
> 
> سلام
> یکی از آشناها که امسال از پیام نور مرخصی گرفته و میخواد برای سال سوم  کنکور بده کد45 که مخصوص نظام وظیفست رو نمیدونه چی بزنه شما میتونی بهش  کمک کنی؟*


سلام/اون کد خیلی مهم نیست و بیشتر جنبه آماری داری برای سنجش. کد مناسب برای ایشون 12 میشه. 
" 12-دانشجويان انصرافي در صورتي كه در سقف سنوات تحصيلي اوليه، موضوع تبصره  1ماده  33قانون، انصراف داده و همچنين از تاريخ انصراف آنـان
در دانشگاه و رشته قبلي تا زمان پذيرش در دانشگاه و رشته جديد بيش از يك سال سپري نشـده باشـد. مضـافاً مشـروط بـه اينكـه قـبلاً(از تـاريخ 1390/8/22به بعد) از امتياز يك بار انصراف استفاده نكرده باشند.
"
وقتی قبول شد و قطعی شد کاراش میره انصراف میده.اون زمانی هم که بالا مقرر کردن برای دوره روزانه هست صرفاً

----------


## hamed_habibi

عدالت چیه مهم زدن تسته حالا چ چند ماه چ چندسال بخونی..عدالت خدا کار باکمیت نداره کار با کیفیت داره...مثلا یکی میشینه انقد تستای الگو میزنع یکی صدبار تستای کنکور حل میکنه عدالت در گرو تلاش درسته...چ حرفا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## unlucky

> عدالت چیه مهم زدن تسته حالا چ چند ماه چ چندسال بخونی..عدالت خدا کار باکمیت نداره کار با کیفیت داره...مثلا یکی میشینه انقد تستای الگو میزنع یکی صدبار تستای کنکور حل میکنه عدالت در گرو تلاش درسته...چ حرفا


.
داداش تو از کجا فهمیدی که  کسانی که 3 ساله دارن میخونن مطالعشون کیفیت نداشته ؟
کاری به عدالت خدا ندارماا
عدالت خدا مثالی بود که واسه همون کسانی که میگن عدالت خدا هست من 5 ماه عالی بخونم رتبم 1 رقمی میاد

ینی ما توی کل کشور 9 نفر نداریم که 3 ساله دارن با کیفیت میخونن ؟؟

شما پیس همشون بودی بدونی مطالعشون کیفیت نداشته ؟ :Yahoo (110): 


آقا مگه نمیگین میشه ؟؟
یا علی

هر کی میگه میشه ثابت کنه
این 5 ماهو بخونین رتبه تک رقمی تجربی 96 رو بیارین
بعدشم هرچی خواستین بتون میدم :Yahoo (4): 

اصن امکانش در حد صفره

انقد از این جملات انگیزشی گوش دادین میگین همه چیز میشه اگه تلاش کنم و فلانو اینا

عزیزم
شما تلاشتو بکنی نمیگم به چیزی نمیرسی
اما دقیقا به همون اندازه که تلاش کردی میرسی

مگه میشه کسی که 5 ماه خونده با کسی که 3 ساله داره خودشو به اب و اتیش میزنه و زحمت کشیده یکی بشه و رتبه 1 رقمی بیاره

تا الان نبوده و نیست 
شما میگی میشه ؟

واسه اولین بار ثابتش کن ببینم چیکار میکنی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## lily7

> ​اره بیخوده ولی واسه ایران کاملا باخوده...میدونه چرا؟چون من دیدم کسایی ک ازخودشون دراومدن نمونهش یکی ازهمین دخترای رتبه برتر 94 ک ازشهرستان بود بخدا دیدمش نشناختم نیم کیلو ارایش داشت..اصن انگار ن انگار دنبال درسه..اتفاقا واسه ایران این یع فاجعه س ازخانواده دور بودن..برای مثال شما تو شهرستان شاید جرعت نکنی خیلی کارا کنی چون شهر کوچیک همه میشناسن همو ولی تهران ک دیگه دریاس


هر کس تلاش میکنه دانشگاه خوب هم قبول میشه !
حالا این حرفها معنی نداره ! دوستان بهتره روی درسشون تمرکز کنن تا درباره دیگران نظر بدن ! 
همین  دانشجو اگه دنبال حاشیه است باید درس هم بخونه وگرنه مشروطی ها زیاد بشه اخراجش میکنن .

----------


## hamed_habibi

ربط ب جملات انگیزشی نداره ....​منم نگفتم تک بشم اما خیلیا بودن ک ب همون صندلی رسیدن ک تکرقمیا رسیدن

----------


## _YALDA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.B.C.


سلام/اون کد خیلی مهم نیست و بیشتر جنبه آماری داری برای سنجش. کد مناسب برای ایشون 12 میشه. 
" 12-دانشجويان انصرافي در صورتي كه در سقف سنوات تحصيلي اوليه، موضوع تبصره  1ماده  33قانون، انصراف داده و همچنين از تاريخ انصراف آنـان
در دانشگاه و رشته قبلي تا زمان پذيرش در دانشگاه و رشته جديد بيش از يك سال سپري نشـده باشـد. مضـافاً مشـروط بـه اينكـه قـبلاً(از تـاريخ 1390/8/22به بعد) از امتياز يك بار انصراف استفاده نكرده باشند.
"
وقتی قبول شد و قطعی شد کاراش میره انصراف میده.اون زمانی هم که بالا مقرر کردن برای دوره روزانه هست صرفاً


خیلی ممنون...یه سوال دیگه...!باید دانشجو غیر روزانه بزنه یا هیچ کدام(مورد آخری)؟*

----------


## WickedSick

3 ماه و 26 روز *
https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...=cursive&csz=1

----------


## unlucky

> 3 ماه و 26 روز *
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...=cursive&csz=1


 :Yahoo (35): 
چجوری حساب کردی ؟ :Yahoo (22): 

146 روز مونده

تقسیم بر 30 کن :Yahoo (21): 

4 ماه داره :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alpey




صرف اینکه ناظر بخش هستین دلیل نمیشه به قیمت نبود محتوا تو هر تاپیکی نظر بدین
چیزی که اینجا بهش میگن اسپم


راست گفت دیگه خب بنده خدا.... 
وقتی سوال از ریشه غلطه!! فقط همچین جوابی رو میشه بهش داد... 

خب اخه معلومه که میشههههه بشرطی که تجربش باشه, نه اینکه تازه بیان ازمون خطا بکنن... این موضوع تو هزارررر تا تاپیک دیگه اثبات شدس, کوچیکترین بحثی هم روش نیست!*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


تست فقط سنجش وکنکور بخدا تستای دهه هشتاد شرف داره ب تالیفی همین کانون ی عده دانشجو کل میندازن کی سوال سخت تر طرح میکنه بعد شماها حاصل لجبازی دوتا طراح احمق رو میرید ازمون میدین ..


این جمله رو باید با اب طلا نوشت زد سر در فروم...
ولی کو گوش شنوا !!*

----------


## Skyfalll

> *
> 
> خیلی ممنون...یه سوال دیگه...!باید دانشجو غیر روزانه بزنه یا هیچ کدام(مورد آخری)؟*


* وضعیت تحصیلی:**دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه*

----------


## ThinkeR

> .
> داداش تو از کجا فهمیدی که  کسانی که 3 ساله دارن میخونن مطالعشون کیفیت نداشته ؟
> کاری به عدالت خدا ندارماا
> عدالت خدا مثالی بود که واسه همون کسانی که میگن عدالت خدا هست من 5 ماه عالی بخونم رتبم 1 رقمی میاد
> 
> ینی ما توی کل کشور 9 نفر نداریم که 3 ساله دارن با کیفیت میخونن ؟؟
> 
> شما پیس همشون بودی بدونی مطالعشون کیفیت نداشته ؟
> 
> ...


داداش شما دهمی میخوای بکوب بخونی یاعلی بخون.
ولی انتظار اینو نداشته باش وقتی موقع کنکور خودت فرا رسید و به امیدحق تک شدی یکی نتونه باپایه صفر وتلاش چندماهه نتیجش مث تو باشه.
من خودم به اندازه کافی شاخم بزن کنار شاخی نشی(شوخی :Yahoo (4): )
غیرممکن غیرممکنه.
شمانفست از جای گرم بلند میشه خودت3سال وقت داری به خاطر همینه میگی بایدچندسال تلاش مداوم کرد تا تو کنکور موفق شد.
ما آب از سرمون گذشته زندگیمونو حاضریم بدیم تو این تقریبا5ماه باقیمونده تاموفق شیم.
پس شب و روز برامون مهم نیست مهم اینه فقط باجون و دل بخونیم.
درضمن مگه شما از جیک و پوک رتبه برترا خبر داری که میگی روششون تواین چندسالی که مدام میخونن درست بوده؟!؟
همه حرفامون احتماله هم حرفای کسایی که میگن نمیشه هم حرفای کسایی که میگن میشه ولی میشه این احتمال رو به حتم مثبت یاحتم منفی تبدیل کرد این دیگه بستگی به طرف داره.
این تجربه خودمه اینو میگم که اینقدر موقعیت پسند نباشی!
من خودم از تابستون سال دوم واسه کنکور شروع کردم به خوندن و dvdهای کنکورآسان است رو تهیه کردم تو مدرسم که گفتم vvipشاخ بودم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی متاسفانه سال سوم نهاییام رو بد دادم چون با روش تستی های کنکورآسان حل میکردم کلا این موسسه زندگیمو برد رو هوا!
پیش هم که داغون کردم چون گفتن غیرحضوری بگیر منم گرفتم که کلا باعث دوریم از درس شد.
حالا هدفم از گفتن اینا اینه که من با وجود اینکه از سال اول دبیرستان با وجود معدل19.95هرلحظه استرس داشتم که وااای معدلم 20نیست وااای چندنفرالان معدلشون 20 خدایا چیکارکنم؟!کسایی که از کلاس اول تاحالامعدلشون20بوده کنکور موفق میشن نه من و...
ولی حالا تجربم زیاد شده کلا یه پا مشاور شدم :Yahoo (4): درواقع اکثرپشت کنکوریها اینطورین.
جالبه بهت بگم یه دوست داشتم که 1سال ازخودم بزرگتربودکه معدلش ازکلاس اول تاسوم دبیرستان20بود کل نهایی هارو20شد ولی پیش رو چون غیرحضوری گرفت تاشب وروزبخونه 15شد!
ایشون میانگین تابستون8ساعت و بقیه 14ساعت مطالعه داشت پایشم که فوق قوی بود ولی متاسفانه کنکورموفق نشد و رفت یکی از رشته های پیرا پزشکی شهرمون.
ویه پسرو میشناسم از شهرمون که پایش داغون بود وهمش به فکر سال بعد بود چون تااسفند هیچی نمیخوند و امتحانات مدرسم به زور پاس میکرد ولی نمیدونم چی شد از اسفند به طور جدی شروع به خوندن کرد و الان داروسازی تهران میخونه.
درکل برادر عزیز شما الان تو شرایطش قرار نداری که بدونی 5ماه واسه موفقیت کافیه کافیه.
من نمیگم تک رقمی میشم ولی مطمئنم پزشکی قبولم.
به خدا همش به اراده آدم بستگی داره.
تو پست قبلیم گفتم اراده آدم رو دست کم نگیرید.
منظورم از این حرفام این نیست که آره ول کنید درسو 3 ماه آخر بشینید بخونید نه اتفاقا هرچی زودتر اونم به صورت جدی شروع به خوندن کرد آدم آرامش بیشتری داره چون زمان بیشتری داره و میتونه تک بعدی نباشه و تو زمینه های مختلفی فعالیت کنه ودرعین حال درسشم پیش ببره ومجبور نباشه مث ما تنها کارش بشه درس.من خودم داداشم5سالشه پدرگرام و مادرگرام زنگ زدن قلمچی میگن واسه بچمون چه امکاناتی دارین!؟!اوناهم گفتن8سالگی بیارین ثبت نام :Yahoo (21): 
درکل هرچی آدم حتی تو سنین پایین!بابرنامه پیش بره خیلی بهتره و خب موفقیش راحت تره.ولی خب یه عده مث منم هستن که به دلایلی نشده که بشه!
ولی مهم اینه اگه بخوان میشه!حالا دیگه بسته به طرف داره.همین
ولی اینو میگم که موفقیت توی زمان باقی مونده شدنیه.
به قول یکی از بچه های همین انجمن که دوست داشتم تفکرشو تغییر بده و بدونه میتونه موفق شه ولی اون گفت:هرکسی یه روحیاتی داره یه شرایطی داره یه توانایی هایی داره ممکنه یکی 3 سال تلاش کنه ولی موفق نشه ویکی 5 ماه تلاش کنه و موفق شه.
این حرفشو قبول دارم و باید باآب طلا نوشت اینو.
ولی من بازم روی حرف خودم مصمم هستم که اینم به طرز تفکر فرد بستگی داره :Yahoo (4): 
هرکسی بسته به شرایط و موقعیتش وتوانایی هاش وطرز تفکرش حرف میزنه.
من این داستان کوتاهی که آقای حامد یگانه گفتن رو قبلا شنیدم و دوباره میگم:به یکی میگن میخوایم رگتو بزنیم و چشماشو میبندن و روی دستش آب ولرم میریزن و اون شخص میمیره!الله اکبر که این طرز فکر آدما چه نمیکنه.
اینه قدرت تفکرمنفی وبدونید که اگه باور کنید تفکرمثبت هم همچین قدرتی داره چه کارایی که نمیشه کرد.
خب دیگه زیاد حرف زدم واسه کسی که اهلشه یه اشاره هم کافیه یاحق^_^

----------


## faraneh

من :Yahoo (79): هر کی ام پایه رقابت رفاقتیه اعلام حضور کنه .اینجوری بحث حیثیتیم میشه  :Yahoo (68): و جرعت کارایه الکی نیس :Yahoo (13):

----------


## ThinkeR

> منهر کی ام پایه رقابت رفاقتیه اعلام حضور کنه .اینجوری بحث حیثیتیم میشه و جرعت کارایه الکی نیس


عااالی بود :Yahoo (4): غیرتت روشکر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## faraneh

چاکریم.میخوایم جنجالی راه بندازیم تو انجمن بس شگفت :Yahoo (16): از همی لحظم شروع میشه واس روز اول.البته شب اول :Yahoo (56): گزارش کارم میذاریم :Yahoo (99): رفتیم ک رفتیم

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> چاکریم.میخوایم جنجالی راه بندازیم تو انجمن بس شگفتاز همی لحظم شروع میشه واس روز اول.البته شب اولگزارش کارم میذاریمرفتیم ک رفتیم


قبوله :Yahoo (1):

----------


## unlucky

> من خودم به اندازه کافی شاخم بزن کنار شاخی نشی(شوخی)


خب عزیزم
حرفات درسته
نمیگم نیست :Yahoo (21): 
شما با 5 ماه خوندن هم میتونی پزشکی بیاری
5 ماه خوندن تلاش کمی نیست
چون خیلی ها حتی 1 ماه هم نمیخونن :Yahoo (21): 
اگه تاپیکو از قبل خونده باشی
از اون رتبه تک رقمی هنر شروع شد
من دارم رتبه تک رقمی رو میگم
نه اینکه بگم کسی ک 3 سال نخونده دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران نمیتونه قبول شه
اون پسری هم که مثال زدی دارو سازی اورده
به نظرم تلاشش کم بوده وگرنه پزشکی هم میتونست بیاره
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران رو هم میتونست بیاره
من فقط و فقط رتبه تک رقمی کنکور منظورم بود
من بازم معتقدم
ما در حال حاضر  حداقل 9 نفر رو توی کشور داریم که با کیفیت عاالی 3 ساله دارن زحمت میکشن
کسانی رو داریم الان دانشگاه هستن که وااقعا پایه علمیه بالایی دارند
که معمولا هم از رشته های ریاضی میان
و ریاضی و فیزیکو در حد دانشگاه بلدن
درس های عمومی رو در حد دانشگاه بلدن 
و مشکلشون فقط زیست و شیمیه که همه وقتشونو مثل رتبه 1 کنکور 95 میزارن روی اون و از اخر یه مرور روی همه درسا دارن
چنین افرادی برای رتبه اول شدن هست
و مطمینا با وجود چنین افرادی
جا برای تک رقمی شدن برای کسی با 5 ماه مطالعه نمیمونه
دیگه واقعا نمیدونم اینو چجوری بگم :Yahoo (18): 
ولی حرف شما درسته
توی این مدت  پزشکی هم میشه اورد
دانشگاه تهران هم میشه اورد
اما تک نمیشه اورد :Yahoo (11): 
به هر حال
امید وارم موفق باشی شاخ شاخان :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (90): 
خانومه vip  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## ThinkeR

> .
> خب عزیزم
> حرفات درسته
> نمیگم نیست
> 
> شما با 5 ماه خوندن هم میتونی پزشکی بیاری
> 
> 5 ماه خوندن تلاش کمی نیست
> چون خیلی ها حتی 1 ماه هم نمیخونن
> ...


چرا میدونم منظورت تک بود منم گفتم که ان شاء الله تک شی :Yahoo (21): 
منم گفتم باقاطعیت نگو نمیشه تک آورد میشه خوبشم میشه :Yahoo (4): 
درضمن شما از کجا میدونی خودت این 3 سال رو بکوب بخونی تک شی اگه10شدی چی؟!؟ :Yahoo (4): 
همه چیز ممکنه وهیچ چیزغیرممکن!
درضمن اون برادر که دارو تهران میخونه میتونست پزشکی تهران رو هم بخونه :Yahoo (21): علاقش داروسازی بود :Yahoo (1): 
اینم بدون که ماخدانیستیم بدونیم الان دقیقا چندنفردارن بکوب میخونن چندنفرنه.
ممکنه فقط شماباشی که از الان بایه برنامه ریزی عالی بخونه و یک شه.
همه چیز ممکنه ومطمئن نیستیم.
پس بهتره ما کار خودمونو بکنیم وفقط درحدحرف نباشیم وتوعمل ثابت کنیم^_^.
موفق باشی برادرعزیز.

----------


## unlucky

> چرا میدونم منظورت تک بود منم گفتم که ان شاء الله تک شی
> منم گفتم باقاطعیت نگو نمیشه تک آورد میشه خوبشم میشه
> درضمن شما از کجا میدونی خودت این 3 سال رو بکوب بخونی تک شی اگه10شدی چی؟!؟
> همه چیز ممکنه وهیچ چیزغیرممکن!
> درضمن اون برادر که دارو تهران میخونه میتونست پزشکی تهران رو هم بخونهعلاقش داروسازی بود
> اینم بدون که ماخدانیستیم بدونیم الان دقیقا چندنفردارن بکوب میخونن چندنفرنه.
> ممکنه فقط شماباشی که از الان بایه برنامه ریزی عالی بخونه و یک شه.
> همه چیز ممکنه ومطمئن نیستیم.
> پس بهتره ما کار خودمونو بکنیم وفقط درحدحرف نباشیم وتوعمل ثابت کنیم^_^.
> موفق باشی برادرعزیز.


مررسی :Y (694): 


ok :Yahoo (21):  
فرض میکنیم میشه :Y (674): 

همچنین. انشاءالله  تو ام به هدفت برسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان کنکور 90دقیقه س....یک هیچ عقبی از حریف سرسخت با دوتا سانتر دوتا گل میزنی اره برادر...

----------


## ascetic

> منهر کی ام پایه رقابت رفاقتیه اعلام حضور کنه .اینجوری بحث حیثیتیم میشه و جرعت کارایه الکی نیس


منم تو دوعلتون شریک کنید

----------


## ThinkeR

> مررسی
> 
> 
> ok 
> فرض میکنیم میشه
> 
> همچنین. انشاءالله  تو ام به هدفت برسی


 :Y (518):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

بچه هاممنون بابت کمکاتون واقعاممنون
شماحرف ندارین بازم مثله 
 همیشه ثابت کردین عالی  هستین ممنوووووووووووووووووون

 :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## n.z

> چاکریم.میخوایم جنجالی راه بندازیم تو انجمن بس شگفتاز همی لحظم شروع میشه واس روز اول.البته شب اولگزارش کارم میذاریمرفتیم ک رفتیم


​منم هستم...

----------


## faraneh

> منم تو دوعلتون شریک کنید





> ​منم هستم...


 دم همه گرم :Yahoo (6):  سلاااااام.ظهر جمعه نزدیک بهاریه همه بخیر. :Yahoo (3):  تا اینجایه روز چرا گزارش کار ندادید خودمون باید شور و حال بدیمااا :Yahoo (99):  من تا اینجا آمارو تقریبن بردم تا نیمه های نهایی و یه مقداری رفتم تو کار ریدینگ و لغت عربی و قواعدم تا قسمتی. الانم باید برم بیرون و برگردم  و ادامه ماجرا. درمورد برنامم هم بگم من از اول کار شروع نمیکنم از قسمت های  چغر و بدبدن (از نظر خودم)و قسمت هاییی ک تا بحال (حتی تو دوره دبیرستان  :Yahoo (56): )  نخوندم شروع میکنم. این وسط یه  سری مباحث آسونم میذارم واس جذاب شدن داستان. من برم بیام شب منتظر گزارشای تپلتونم :Yahoo (65):  راااستی میگم تو همین تاپیک میتونیم ادامه بدیم تا تهش؟ یا باید نقل مکان کنیم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## BeHnAz76

> دم همه گرم سلاااااام.ظهر جمعه نزدیک بهاریه همه بخیر. تا اینجایه روز چرا گزارش کار ندادید خودمون باید شور و حال بدیمااا من تا اینجا آمارو تقریبن بردم تا نیمه های نهایی و یه مقداری رفتم تو کار ریدینگ و لغت عربی و قواعدم تا قسمتی. الانم باید برم بیرون و برگردم  و ادامه ماجرا. درمورد برنامم هم بگم من از اول کار شروع نمیکنم از قسمت های  چغر و بدبدن (از نظر خودم)و قسمت هاییی ک تا بحال (حتی تو دوره دبیرستان )  نخوندم شروع میکنم. این وسط یه  سری مباحث آسونم میذارم واس جذاب شدن داستان. من برم بیام شب منتظر گزارشای تپلتونم راااستی میگم تو همین تاپیک میتونیم ادامه بدیم تا تهش؟ یا باید نقل مکان کنیم


هر کی تازه میخواد شروع کنه به تغییر بیاد تو

----------


## faraneh

> هر کی تازه میخواد شروع کنه به تغییر بیاد تو


 کجاس چجوری باید بریم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## faraneh

> کجاس چجوری باید بریم


 فهمیدم اقا حل شد. پس اونجا میبینمتون :Yahoo (100):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

امروزدارم به خوبی پیش میرم خداروشکر

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

بچه ها یه چیزی میخوام بگم جوانجمن این روزایه جوری شده که همه یاناامیدن یادارن میگن بس کنیدناامیدی رو  میخوام بگم هدف من اززدن این تاپیک ناامیدی نبوداصلامن باتمام وجود باوردارم که انسان هرکاری روبخوادمیتونه بکنه همونطور که خیلی وقتاگفتم انسان اشرف مخلوقاته مگه میشه نتونه حتی توفرصت کم هم میشه ولی نکته ای که هس طبق این آیه ازقرآن " انسان جزبه آن چیز که تلاش میکند نمیرسد." بایدتلاش کرد مطمئن باشین میشه موفق شد ببخشید اگه عنوانی که برای تاپیکم انتخاب کرده بودم درس نبود وجوناامیدی میداد

----------


## Ali77

> بچه ها یه چیزی میخوام بگم جوانجمن این روزایه جوری شده که همه یاناامیدن یادارن میگن بس کنیدناامیدی رو  میخوام بگم هدف من اززدن این تاپیک ناامیدی نبوداصلامن باتمام وجود باوردارم که انسان هرکاری روبخوادمیتونه بکنه همونطور که خیلی وقتاگفتم انسان اشرف مخلوقاته مگه میشه نتونه حتی توفرصت کم هم میشه ولی نکته ای که هس طبق این آیه ازقرآن " انسان جزبه آن چیز که تلاش میکند نمیرسد." بایدتلاش کرد مطمئن باشین میشه موفق شد ببخشید اگه عنوانی که برای تاپیکم انتخاب کرده بودم درس نبود وجوناامیدی میداد


خوب شد اينو نوشتى
الان به شمام انگ نا اميد كننده بچه ها رو ميزدن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

:Yahoo (1):

----------


## سعیـد

سلام . مطلبتون امیدوار کننده بود . به این فکر افتادم انرژی منفی ها رو بزارم کنار
حالا ببینم چی میشه  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> سلام . مطلبتون امیدوار کننده بود . به این فکر افتادم انرژی منفی ها رو بزارم کنار
> حالا ببینم چی میشه


واقعیت بودبرادرمن مطمئن باش کارنشدنداره توکلت به خداباشه حواسش به همه هست یادمه پارسال تویه همایش مشاورمون درمورد یه دختری توتبریز گف که توبدترین شرایط تونس  بابرنامه ی اون موفق بشه  ماهم میتونیم اینوازصمیم قلب باوردارم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

سلام. فک نکنم بشه اصن دورشو خط بکش

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام. فک نکنم بشه اصن دورشو خط بکش


دور چی رو باید خط بکشه؟ :Yahoo (35): 
.
ر.ا:میشه حتما میشه.
ولی همت میخواد تلاش میخواد.تو این مدت فکرت باید فقط درست باشه.
نباید بگی میشه یانه.باید با دید حتما میشه جلو رفت ولی واقع بین بود!

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام. فک نکنم بشه اصن دورشو خط بکش


دور چی رو باید خط بکشه؟ :Yahoo (35): 
.
ر.ا:میشه حتما میشه.
ولی همت میخواد تلاش میخواد.تو این مدت فکرت باید فقط درست باشه.
نباید بگی میشه یا نه.باید با دید حتما میشه جلو رفت ولی واقع بین بود!

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


فرصت تا کنکور زیاده
اگه از الان خوب تلاش کنید میتونید موفق بشید
اما بستگی به هدفتون هم داره
مسلما پزشکی تهران نمیشه آورد ولی میشه رتبه قابل قبولی آورد

----------


## Mahdi.T

> سلام. فک نکنم بشه اصن دورشو خط بکش


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> دور چی رو باید خط بکشه؟
> .
> ر.ا:میشه حتما میشه.
> ولی همت میخواد تلاش میخواد.تو این مدت فکرت باید فقط درست باشه.
> نباید بگی میشه یا نه.باید با دید حتما میشه جلو رفت ولی واقع بین بود!


قربونه آبجی خودم برم

----------


## ThinkeR

> قربونه آبجی خودم برم


خدانکنه عجقم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## parastoo17

*من دلم می سوزه وقتی میبینم سر هر کنکوری بچه ها از این تاپیکا میزنن و باز هر ماه عدد میاد پایینتر که ایا تو سه ماه میشه؟تو دو ماه؟یه هفته به کنکور؟
دوستای عزیز من
دوست خود من سال ۹۱ با یه پایه قوی طی تنها سه ماه روزی ۱۴ ساعت مفید فیکس خوندن رتبه ش شد ۱۲۰ الان دندون شیرازه....
این دختر شبانه روز ۶ ساعت می خوابید ناهارشو پشت کتاباش میخوند تلفن و نت  و همه رو گذاشت کنار و در مدت کم معجزه کرد....شما قرار نیس دوست من یا رستگار رحمانی شید اما با توجه به حداقل تجربه خودم به عنوان یه خواهر بزرگتر....یه دوست....
وقت طلاست
بخدا میشینید حسرت تک تک لحظاتی رو میخورید بعد کنکور که هدرشون دادید....
بله میشه موفق شد خوبم میشه اما با زمان زیاد با از جون مایه گذاشتن...میشه خوبشم میشه.....عوض پای اینجور مسائل و این بحث ها بشینین بین منابعتون خوبهاش رو سوا کنید مطمعنا صفر صفر هیچکسی نیست خونده هاتونو جمع کنید و بر اسا بودجه بندی سوالات مفید بزنین و خلاصه بخونید ولی مفید بخونید....
مطمئن باشید موفقیت حق شماست....
شما می تونی.....تک تک بچه های هر سال کنکور این انجمن برای من عزیزند....
فقط کافیه تلاش کنید...
من موفقیت همتون رو می خوام
یا علی*

----------


## ammir

ببین من سال پیش مفید سی چهل روز خوندم اما واقعا مفید یعنی پای کتاب دو ساعت خوابم میبرد پا میشدم بکوب می خوندم روزی ۴-۵ ساعت پراکنده می خوابیدم اون دوران ! یعنی کامل داغون شدم از فشار سنگین خوندن و پایم هم بجز ریاضی فیزیک تو بقیه درسا خوب بود رتبم شد ۲۷۷۰ منطقه ۱ خیلی خوب نیست اما با زمانی ک گذاشتم خوب بود 
این نمیگم ک تو هم بری مثلا یک ماه آخر بکوب بخونی فقط گفتم ک بدونی کار نشد نداره از الان اگر پایه متوسط تا قوی داری مردونه بخونی دو رقمی هم میشه آورد با پایه ضعیف سه رقمی !

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ammir


ببین من سال پیش مفید سی چهل روز خوندم اما واقعا مفید یعنی پای کتاب دو ساعت خوابم میبرد پا میشدم بکوب می خوندم روزی ۴-۵ ساعت پراکنده می خوابیدم اون دوران ! یعنی کامل داغون شدم از فشار سنگین خوندن و پایم هم بجز ریاضی فیزیک تو بقیه درسا خوب بود رتبم شد ۲۷۷۰ منطقه ۱ خیلی خوب نیست اما با زمانی ک گذاشتم خوب بود 
این نمیگم ک تو هم بری مثلا یک ماه آخر بکوب بخونی فقط گفتم ک بدونی کار نشد نداره از الان اگر پایه متوسط تا قوی داری مردونه بخونی دو رقمی هم میشه آورد با پایه ضعیف سه رقمی !


سعت خوابت چند تا چند بود؟!
.
.
12/5-4/5
.
14/5-15/5
.
.خوبه بنظرت؟*

----------


## ammir

> *
> سعت خوابت چند تا چند بود؟!
> .
> .
> 12/5-4/5
> .
> 14/5-15/5
> .
> .خوبه بنظرت؟*



ساعت خاصی نداشتم بین درسا هر وقت نیاز داشتم یکم می خوابیدم 
ولی معمولا شبا ۲ می خوابیدم ۴.۳۰ بیدار میشدم
ولی اصلا این روش ب کسی توصیه نمی کنم واقعا داغون شدم 
از الان با زندگی نرمال تر میشه ب رتبه خوب رسید با تلاش بیشتر

----------


## سعیـد

> 



 :Y (636):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

بچه‌ها یه سوال من درسایی که امروز خوندمو چطوری فردامرورکنم آیابایدهمشون فردامروربشن ؟

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> بچه‌ها یه سوال من درسایی که امروز خوندمو چطوری فردامرورکنم آیابایدهمشون فردامروربشن ؟


هر روز؟؟؟؟؟ حالا یه زیستو بخای واسش هر روز نیم ساعت مرور داشته باشی بد نی...ولی اگع برنامه هفتگی میریزی پنج شنبه جمعه رو بزار واسه مرور کل هفته اونم نه همشو ...یه تایم مشخص مثلن 4 ساعت....

----------


## sn912sajjad

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


بله من دقیقا 4 ماه خوندم و شد

----------


## sheyda3000

> بله من دقیقا 4 ماه خوندم و شد


چه رشته اي قبول شديد؟
از اسفند خونديد واقعا؟

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> بله من دقیقا 4 ماه خوندم و شد


میشه بگید رشتتون چیه وچی قبول شدین؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...



خواستن توانستن است
ولی باید هرچی خوشیه تو این چهار ماه برای خودتون حروم کنین
چهار ماه بخور نون و تره
بعدش تا صد سال دیگه بخور گوشت بره
یه همچین چیزی بود مثلش :Yahoo (4): 
حواشی رو هم باس شوت کنین بره رد کارش

----------


## Hamedzr

زمان کِش میاد !

----------


## hero93

کسایی بودن و کسایی هم خواهند بود تو هم میتونی یکیش باشی خوب دیگه شروع کن...

----------


## sn912sajjad

> چه رشته اي قبول شديد؟
> از اسفند خونديد واقعا؟


پزشکی دیگه
اره

----------


## sn912sajjad

> میشه بگید رشتتون چیه وچی قبول شدین؟


پزشکی دیگه
زیر عکسم هستا

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> پزشکی دیگهزیر عکسم هستا


میشه درمورد برنامه‌ریزی تون بگین؟

----------


## hero93

> میشه درمورد برنامه‌ریزی تون بگین؟


تو این موقع باید به مطالب پر تست بیشتر اهمیت بدید با تمرکز بیشتر درس بخونید یه چیزی مثل شب امتحان و.... میتونم 10 ص فقط درمورد برنامه ریزی تو این مدت بنوسم اما می ترسم گیج بشید یه نمونه از برنامه ریزی براتون می فرستم شما نباید ذهنتونو درگیر چگونگی برنامه ریزی و بخواهید با آزمون خطا خدایی نکرده چند سال پشت کنکور بمونید شما باید کل تمرکزتون رو درس باشه چند ماه ذیگه می خواید به دانشگاه برید و به هدفتون برسید توکل بر خدا کنید و شروع کنید

----------


## hero93

(( تنها راه رسیدن سریع به موفقیت پایدار.شکستن محدودیت های ذهنی است وتنها راه آن نیز ایجاد باورهای مثبت در ناخودآگاه است.))

----------


## Saeede_Sh

> بله من دقیقا 4 ماه خوندم و شد




ببخشید ازمون هم میرفتین؟؟

----------


## alpey

> بله من دقیقا 4 ماه خوندم و شد


اون تاپیک چطور تو چهار ونیم ماه پزشکی قبول شدم تو رو نه تنها بستن بلکه کاملا حذف شده گویا
قضیه چیه اخوی ؟؟  :Yahoo (35): 
بانو شما اطلاعیی دارین ؟؟با توجه به اینکه زحمت حذف تاپیک به عهده شماست!!  :Yahoo (4):  @MohadeseH_M5R@

----------


## ascetic

دوستان کی تا الان شروع ب تغیر کرده بعد از دیدن این تاپیک لطفا رخ  بنماید

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

من اگه خواهرزاده ام بذاره

----------


## alpey

> من اگه خواهرزاده ام بذاره


چه بهانه ی نازی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ashkant

> سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم کسی هس اینجا که توچهارماه با پایه متوسط موفق شده باشه؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...


من که خواستم  داره همه کارا رو به راه میشه 
شما هم بخواین قطعا میتونین فقط کافیه بخواین و با برنامه درست پیش برین 
به امید موفقیتتون

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> چه بهانه ی نازی


ناز؟؟؟؟میشه گفت وحشتناک

----------


## sn912sajjad

> اون تاپیک چطور تو چهار ونیم ماه پزشکی قبول شدم تو رو نه تنها بستن بلکه کاملا حذف شده گویا
> قضیه چیه اخوی ؟؟ 
> بانو شما اطلاعیی دارین ؟؟با توجه به اینکه زحمت حذف تاپیک به عهده شماست!!  @MohadeseH_M5R@


از من خواستن کارناممو بزارم نزاشتم بستن
فک کنم حق انتخاب داشته باشم که چیز شخصیمو اگه دوست ندارم نزارم
بهر حال من خواسته بودم کمکی کرده باشم
مهم نیست...

----------


## hero93

اگه کسی می خواد موفق بشه باید بهانه را بزار کنار و بی وقفه درس بخونه

----------


## sn912sajjad

> ببخشید ازمون هم میرفتین؟؟


بله گزینه 2 + سنجش البته مدیریت میکردم مثلا یهوبا توجه به حجم مطالب و اینه من دیر شروع کرده بودم مثلا کاملا هوشیارانه یکی از آزمونا رو حذف میکردم و واسه 2 آزمون بعد میخوند

----------


## Kurosh2576

همه مطالب رو خوندید بدون حذفیات؟روزانه چند ساعت میخوندید؟

----------


## a999

> بله گزینه 2 + سنجش البته مدیریت میکردم مثلا یهوبا توجه به حجم مطالب و اینه من دیر شروع کرده بودم مثلا کاملا هوشیارانه یکی از آزمونا رو حذف میکردم و واسه 2 آزمون بعد میخوند


ببخشید میشه توضیح بدید چکارکردید و چیشد؟

----------


## alpey

> بله گزینه 2 + سنجش البته مدیریت میکردم مثلا یهوبا توجه به حجم مطالب و اینه من دیر شروع کرده بودم مثلا کاملا هوشیارانه یکی از آزمونا رو حذف میکردم و واسه 2 آزمون بعد میخوند


گویا باید مجددا تاپیک بزنی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## kimiagar

> گویا باید مجددا تاپیک بزنی


تاپیک قبلی هنوز هست احتمالا
همونو بیارن ولی قفل کنن بحث نشه دوباره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ritalin

آقا سجاد اگربخواهید تایپیک پارسالتون برگردونید٬  میتونید از محدثه جان بخواید این کار بکنند همون طوری که پستای پاک شده آقا افشین برگردوند.

----------


## s-1998

> بله گزینه 2 + سنجش البته مدیریت میکردم مثلا یهوبا توجه به حجم مطالب و اینه من دیر شروع کرده بودم مثلا کاملا هوشیارانه یکی از آزمونا رو حذف میکردم و واسه 2 آزمون بعد میخوند


سلام
ببخشید شما ریاضی و فیزیک  خیلی قوی بودید؟!اخه توی پست هایش قبلیتونو دیده بودم که دانشجوی برق بودید

پ.ن:مدیران محترم میشه تایپک ایشون رو برگردونید،از نظرم این کوه یکی کارنامه اش رو‌نمیشناختن لزومی ندارد که حتما دروغ میگه..صرفا شاید دوست ندارن
مرسی[emoji4] [emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kurosh2576

بچه ها چرا انقد دنبال دلیلید حالا گیریم ریاضی فیزیک عالیی شما نمیتونید با فشرده کاری ریاضی فیزیکتون رو از الان 60 بزنید؟

----------


## sn912sajjad

> همه مطالب رو خوندید بدون حذفیات؟روزانه چند ساعت میخوندید؟


نه حذفم داشتم... 7 ساعت ماکسیمم 8

----------


## sn912sajjad

> سلام
> ببخشید شما ریاضی و فیزیک  خیلی قوی بودید؟!اخه توی پست هایش قبلیتونو دیده بودم که دانشجوی برق بودید
> 
> پ.ن:مدیران محترم میشه تایپک ایشون رو برگردونید،از نظرم این کوه یکی کارنامه اش رو‌نمیشناختن لزومی ندارد که حتما دروغ میگه..صرفا شاید دوست ندارن
> مرسی[emoji4] [emoji4] 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


خیلییییییی که نه ولی خب واقعا زیاد واسشون وقت نزاشتم چون قوی بودم تا حدی و این برگ برندم بود و وقتم ذخیره میشد

----------


## sn912sajjad

> آقا سجاد اگربخواهید تایپیک پارسالتون برگردونید٬  میتونید از محدثه جان بخواید این کار بکنند همون طوری که پستای پاک شده آقا افشین برگردوند.


خب مدیران بستن من برم بخوام باز کنن؟ حتما ایرادی داشته از نظرشون. ضمنا من خواستم کمکی کرده باشم حالا وقتی نمیخوان دیگه به خواهش و اتماس که نمیشه کمک کرد ینی فک کنم شخصیت من اجازه نده اگه تاپیک بدردتون میخوره خودتون بخواید ازشون بازش کنن ممنون از محبتتون

----------


## sn912sajjad

> ببخشید میشه توضیح بدید چکارکردید و چیشد؟


من همه رو تو اون تاپیک گفته بودم بگم دوباره حذف میکنن

----------


## sn912sajjad

> گویا باید مجددا تاپیک بزنی


والا  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sn912sajjad


خب مدیران بستن من برم بخوام باز کنن؟ حتما ایرادی داشته از نظرشون. ضمنا من خواستم کمکی کرده باشم حالا وقتی نمیخوان دیگه به خواهش و اتماس که نمیشه کمک کرد ینی فک کنم شخصیت من اجازه نده اگه تاپیک بدردتون میخوره خودتون بخواید ازشون بازش کنن ممنون از محبتتون






حق دارید به خاطر حذف تایپکتون که اون همه به سوال بچه ها جواب داده بودید ناراحت باشید. من همون روز از محدثه جان خواستم تایپیک برگردونه ایشون گفتن وقتی خود استارتر از ما بخواد ما برمیگردونیم._

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> والا


ممنون که جواب سوالارومیدید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## s-1998

> خب مدیران بستن من برم بخوام باز کنن؟ حتما ایرادی داشته از نظرشون. ضمنا من خواستم کمکی کرده باشم حالا وقتی نمیخوان دیگه به خواهش و اتماس که نمیشه کمک کرد ینی فک کنم شخصیت من اجازه نده اگه تاپیک بدردتون میخوره خودتون بخواید ازشون بازش کنن ممنون از محبتتون


سلام محدثه خانم میشه برگردونید این تایپک رو؟!
مرسی[emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali_77

بله.چهار ماه دیگه خودمو معرفی میکنم. :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> بله.چهار ماه دیگه خودمو معرفی میکنم.


انشاا..

----------


## sn912sajjad

> _
> حق دارید به خاطر حذف تایپکتون که اون همه به سوال بچه ها جواب داده بودید ناراحت باشید. من همون روز از محدثه جان خواستم تایپیک برگردونه ایشون گفتن وقتی خود استارتر از ما بخواد ما برمیگردونیم._


چشم
اینم بخاطر دوستان

محدثه خانم لطفا اون تاپیک رو بازش کنید تا بچه ها استفاده کنن

----------


## vahidz771

هنو درگیر تونستن و نتونستن هستین؟ :Yahoo (1): 
از استارت این تاپیک خیلیا شروع کردن و ترازاشون رو بردن بالا ، شمام همین الان شروع کنید تا باز یه ماه دیگه نیای بگی تو فلان ماه میشه؟ چون اونجا استرس داری شدنی هم باشه نمیشه  :Yahoo (1): 
موفقیت همگی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aramnik

> این حرفارو میزنم بعد کنکور خراب میشید رو سرم اما روک بگم بخدا قسم علت پس رفت خیلیاتون داشتن کتابای مختلف پسر خوب دختر خوب اخه مگه تست کنکور از کتابای گاج ای کیو طرح میکنن..چر میری 4جلد الگو میخری بخدا قسم این کتابا فقط جنبه سوداوری داره ..خدایی حیف زیست عمارلو نیست...بقول منتظری طرف میره 8000تا تست ریاضی میزنه بعد کلی نکته الکی ازقضی هیچکدومم تو کنکور نمیاد بعد میگه چی شد چرا قبول نشدم...بقول نادری نژاد هربار تست کنکور بزنی نزدیک ب تفکر طراح میشی...این حرفمو بعدامیفهمید..مثلا جدی فک کردید امثال رستگار از بهمن 200000تا تست زدن رتبه یک شدن نه..مثلا تو احتمال تو هندسه خدایی برید ببنید دیگه بدبختا همش دارن ازسالای اخیر سوال میدن..خدایی فک کردید اشکان هاشمی روتک تک تستای الگو وقت گذاشته؟مگه محمد فاضلی با همون کتاب سطح پایین گاج جامع زیست 85درصد نزده...بخدا قسم تازه فهمیدم چرا یکی از روستا باابی کانون نتیجه میگیره چون طراح سوال میشناسه ازبس تستای کنکور زده...ب جاا اینکه خروار خروار تست بزنید برید بشینید تیپ بندی کنید اینطوری بهترین نتایج رو میگیرد اقا خانم شاید منم نتیجه نگیرم 96 ولی بخدا حرفام تجربه خیلیاس یاعلی



سلام من میخوام تازه شروع کنم میشه لطف کنید بهم منابع خوووب رو معرفی کنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام من میخوام تازه شروع کنم میشه لطف کنید بهم منابع خوووب رو معرفی کنید


من فقط تو زیست ادبیات میتونم راهنمایی کنم اینارو 70زدم عزیز

----------


## formyself

خب زیست و ادبیات بگو شما

----------


## aramnik

خب همینارو بگید

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

تو 4ماه کسی موفق نمیشه..پاس کن ب کنکور بعد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

این تاپیک مال چند سال پیش هست ! لطفا قبل از پاسخ دادن بد نیست به تاریخ پست ها یه نگاه کرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## formyself

حامد یگانه گفتن میتونن در زمینه ادبیات و زیست کمک کنن و دیروزم گفتن اتفاقا

----------

